# Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt



## fireline (9. März 2007)

hi @all

wegen tierquälerei hat das amtsgericht regensburg einen sportangler zu saftigen 1200.-€ verurteilt

ich find das vollkommen richtig,der fisch hat keine chance

was haltet ihr von dem urteil?

mfg


----------



## uziegler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

..... Wieder mal ein Fall .....
Hast Du 'ne Quelle für dieses Urteil? #c


----------



## ollidi (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

So unterschiedlich sind die Urteile.
In unserem Verein haben sie einen Angler zu 300€ verdonnert, weil er am MLK mit lebendem Köfi geangelt hat.


----------



## rainerle (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Olli, wie das vereinsintern geregelt ist hat nichts mit der ordentlichen Gerichtbarkeit (so heisst das glaube ich) zutun. Des Weiteren bemisst sich die Höhe der Tagessätze (und damit die Gesamthöhe der Strafe) auf das Einkommen des Delinquenten (Mensch kann ich sülzen). Aber die Richtung ist durchaus richtig, bei uns hat das AG vor 3 Jahren bei einem ähnlichem Fall 800,00 Euro verhängt - man weiß ja: alles wird teuerer.

Über die Tatsache selbst lasse ich mich nicht aus, da muss jeder selbst wissen was er tut und ob evtl. sein Geldbeutel das vertreten kann.


----------



## HD4ever (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

selber Schuld sag ich mal ....   |rolleyes


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Jo, kann aber noch nicht teuer genug sein, sonst würd´s ja keiner mehr machen!


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

ja selber schuld...er wusste ja , das er sich strafbar macht...wenn er nicht gerad ein Russe aus der tiefsten wildnis war. Mich würde mal interessieren ob er trotz der Geldstrafe weiter so mit lebendem Fisch angelt?!


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Der Angler kann noch von Glück reden, wenn er nicht auch noch seinen Fischereischein verloren hat (was ich auch sehr begrüßen würde).


----------



## duck_68 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Selbst schuld!

Was anderes: Bei einer der letzten "Fish'n fun" - Sendungen auf DEMAX bilde ich mir ein, dass beim Eisangeln in Schweden ebenfalls lebende Barsche als Köderfische "herhalten" mussten. Abgesehen davon, dass es in Deutschland verboten ist (Schweden weiß ich es nicht!!) sollte bei einer Angelsendung, die in Deutschland produziert und gezeigt wird dies auf keinen Fall sein!!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ollidi (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

@rainerle
Das war nicht vereinsintern, sondern vom Gericht verordnet. Es gab also eine Gerichtsverhandlung.
Passiert ist das letztes Jahr. Von Beruf ist der Angler Dipl. Ing. Also auch nicht sooooo arm. :g  Trotzdem waren es "nur" 300€ und die Papiere haben sie ihm auch gelassen. Jetzt angelt er natürlich nicht mehr mit lebendem Köfi. :q


----------



## danny877 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Selbst schuld!
> 
> Was anderes: Bei einer der letzten "Fish'n fun" - Sendungen auf DEMAX bilde ich mir ein, dass beim Eisangeln in Schweden ebenfalls lebende Barsche als Köderfische "herhalten" mussten. Abgesehen davon, dass es in Deutschland verboten ist (Schweden weiß ich es nicht!!) sollte bei einer Angelsendung, die in Deutschland produziert und gezeigt wird dies auf keinen Fall sein!!
> 
> ...



Genau das war ich auch am rätseln bei der FnF-Show. Ich hätte schwören können das der Barsch sich bewegt hat beim ins Eisloch lassen. Vorallem hat der Angler irgendwann mal verlauten lassen, dass "er" gerade ein paar Fluchten unternommen hat und er hoffe dass es wegen eines Räubers war.

Wir wohnen hier relativ nah an Frankreich und haben fast alle die Frankreich Fischerrei-Karte wo lebend Köfi erlaubt ist. Letztes Jahr war ich zum ersten mal mit lebend Köfi angeln; irgendwie tut es einem schon leid und weh man ihn anködert. Hatte dann immer ein schlechtes Gewissen beim angeln. Leider ist es aber so dass die Franzosen die mit lebend Köfi angeln auch immer bestens fangen.


----------



## NorbertF (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

selber schuld sag ich mal.
Ich finde das Gesetz zwar lächerlich, aber es ist numal da. Zwar fische ich eh nicht damit, aber zB ältere Semester sind nicht mehr so fit dass sie spinnangeln könnten. Wer sich nicht dranhält muss mit Strafe rechnen. Ich halte mich auch nicht an alle Gesetze (wer tut das schon, man kennt ja nichtmal alle), wenns mich erwischt muss ich dafür einstehn. Normal.


----------



## uwe gerhard (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Da kann ich mich nur voll anschliessen.|good:


----------



## Franz_16 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Selbst schuld!
> 
> Was anderes: Bei einer der letzten "Fish'n fun" - Sendungen auf DEMAX bilde ich mir ein, dass beim Eisangeln in Schweden ebenfalls lebende Barsche als Köderfische "herhalten" mussten. Abgesehen davon, dass es in Deutschland verboten ist (Schweden weiß ich es nicht!!) sollte bei einer Angelsendung, die in Deutschland produziert und gezeigt wird dies auf keinen Fall sein!!
> 
> ...



Das kommt immer drauf an wie das dargestellt wird.
Wenn über eine Angelmethode sachlich berichtet wird und in Schweden das so gemacht wird - dann muss das auch so gezeigt werden. 

Probleme sehe ich nur wenn soetwas "propagiert" wird.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Selbst schuld!
> 
> Was anderes: Bei einer der letzten "Fish'n fun" - Sendungen auf DEMAX bilde ich mir ein, dass beim Eisangeln in Schweden ebenfalls lebende Barsche als Köderfische "herhalten" mussten. Abgesehen davon, dass es in Deutschland verboten ist (Schweden weiß ich es nicht!!) sollte bei einer Angelsendung, die in Deutschland produziert und gezeigt wird dies auf keinen Fall sein!!
> 
> ...


 
Warum sollte man nicht zeigen, dass in anderen Ländern andere Sitten herrschen ? Ich finde man kann gar nicht genug zeigen, dass wir Deutschen Angler immer mehr entmündigt werden. Bevor jetzt die Aufzählungen kommen, wo der lebende Köfi noch verboten ist. Das weiß ich. Aber generell gibt es kein anderes Land auf dieser Welt, wo man so gegängelt und bevormundet wird wie in Deutschland.
Ich bin ganz sicher, es gibt in jedem Land Angler, die den lebenden Köfi ablehnen. Ist ja auch ok, sollte aber jedem selbst überlassen sein.
Davon abgesehen ist´s in D nun halt verboten und daher müssen zuwiederhandlungen auch bestraft werden. Allerdings würde ich mir wünschen, dass dies, wo immer es möglich ist,  *vereinsintern *geschieht, sofern der Verstoß von einem Angler  bemerkt wird und es sich um ein Vereinsmitglied handelt. Einen anderen Angler offiziell anzuzeigen gießt wieder mal Wasser auf die Mühlen der Tierschützer und schadet dem Ansehen der Angler allgemein. Ein Rausschmiß aus dem Verein sollte Strafe genug sein. 

Ralf


----------



## NorbertF (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

finde ich auch. In schwedisches Angelrecht brauchen wir uns wirklich nicht einmischen.
Ich hab letztens eine Sendung gesehn wie in Finnland Hechte mit der Armbrust geschossen und mit einer Fischgabel gestochen werden. Hat da halt Tradition, geht uns nichts an. Warum nicht darüber berichten?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

@NorbertF, Ralle_24

|good: 

Ich kann nur den Kopf schütteln. #d 

Jeder Kanalkahn und jeder Grundnetzschlepper zerhaut Millionen Tiere bei lebendigem Leibe unter sehr viel höherer Verstümmelung (Rückgrat durchtrennt) und maximalen Schmerzen, und niemanden Regulierungsverantwortlichen schert das wirklich. Wie auch Wale (Delphine) als sehr! viel höher stehende Tiere elend über Stunden verrecken tun bei industriellen verrohten Fangmethoden. Man kann der Drossel nun mal auch versuchen das Zereissen eines Regenwurms oder das Rumpicken auf einer Schnecke verbieten wollen, schert die sich aber nicht drum. Alle Räuber hauen ihre Zähne und Klauen in eine Beute und lassen sie schön langsam ihr Leben aushauchen, egal wie lange und egal was die dabei empfindet. 
Wenn ich so in den Dimensionen und Verhältnissen mal vergleiche was ein Angler da "Bitterböses" tut, wenn er einem lebenden Köderfisch einen Haken per Lippenköderung oder gar Rückenköderung im Tragesystem setzt? Wie stellt sich das im Verhältnis zum Bauchaufschlitzen, Zerhacken und Zerhäckseln dar? 
Mal so als Fakt: Die Köderfische können mit ihrer "erlittenen" Hakenverletzung jedenfalls noch Tage putzmunter weiterleben.

Die Natur ist scheinbar grausam in sowas, sie ist es aber per System und bleibt es auch, egal welche derartigen tragikomischen Gesetze sich jemand für den (schwachen) Einzelbürger ausdenkt. 
Der Tod ist real und existent,  Sterben aber irgendwie unschön #t , die Intensivstation zur Verlängerung des Todeskampfes und selbstgeschaffene Instanziierung des Fegefeuers auf Erden wartet schon auf jeden Menschen, gerade auf die Angepaßten, Angstlichen, Kleinmütigen und Kleingeistigen, da sie dem lieben "Onkel Doktor" ja so wunderbar und vertrauensvoll  in sein medizinisches experimentales Fangnetz gehen. :g
Nicht Sterben können wenn man eigentlich sterben will, das ist die perfekte Perversion, und der Teufel ist ein kicherndes Eichhörnchen. 

Nur dem Mensch und insbesondere dem neurotischen deutschen Menschen versucht man sowas "Brutales" und letztlich irgendwie alles lebenswichtige abzuerziehen (Jagen, Aggression, Töten, Fressen, Optimieren). 
Wer es mag und sich damit abfinden kann. #c

Wenn man dann nochmal vergleicht, was ein Raser durch Spielstraßen oder gar an Schulen in der Schulzeit an Strafe bekommt? Die vielen rasenden Mütter an Kindergärten, die hektisch mit 70 durch 15 und 30 Zonen rasen und billigend das Überfahren anderer Kinder in Kauf nehmen? Aber sowas sind anscheinend Peanuts, wie sich überhaupt die Regulierungsverantwortlichen darauf versteifen jemand für irgendwelche kleinen Sünden (und dazu zähle ich  die leichten Formen einer "Tierquälerei") mal so richtig verknacken können, andererseits haben sie nichts gegen Kinderquälerei (z.B. idiotische Schulsysteme,Wohnblockhaltung unter Zwingermindestmaß) oder schaffen auch seit Jahrzehnten keine wirksamen Maßnahmen gegen Leute, die den Kindern noch schlimmeres antun. Solche Ablenkungspolitik finde ich prinzipiell einfach nur panne.#t


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

@Angeldet #h 

Deine Aussage "Nur dem Mensch und insbesondere dem neurotischen deutschen Menschen versucht man sowas und letztlich irgendwie alles lebenswichtige abzuerziehen (Jagen, Aggression, Töten, Fressen, Optimieren)."
möchte ich doch etwas diffenzierter sehen.

Deutschland ist ein sehr dicht besiedeltes Land. Zudem ist es Kultur in Deutschland (und durchaus eine begrüßenswerte), dass auf verschiedene Bevölkerungsschichten, Gruppierungen und politische Meinungen Rücksicht genommen wird und Ausgleich gesucht wird.
Zudem macht der zunehmende Tourismus und das sich verändernde Freizeitverhalten ("Massensportsyndrom") Druck.

Aus diesem heraus läßt sich auch erklären, warum viele Regelungen, die sicherlich von einer Seite immer als Einschränkung empfunden werden (eben wie das Angeln mit lebendigem Köfi), bestehen und die Tendenz zu sehen ist, dass immer mehr kommen werden.
Dies ist aber nicht "Deutschtypisch" sondern ist zunehmend in allen Ländern zu bemerken, die obigen Strukturen unterliegen.

siehe:
aktuelle Diskussion über die Einführung des Fischereischeins in der Schweiz, an Seen in Kärten (am Ossiacher See mußte ich nun den deutschen staatl. Fischreischein vorlegen oder den Nachweis über die Zugehörigkeit zu einem Angelverein) (Stammgäste die jedes Jahr zum Renken- und Saiblingangeln mit der Familie kamen, bekamen plötzlich deswegen keine Erlaubniskarten mehr!) usw.

Diese Regelungen sind in vielen Freizeitbeschäftigungen und Hobbys nun zu spüren (Helmpflicht beim Skifahren in Italien!)

Auch in anderen Bereichen wie Autofahren (ich war 4 Wochen nun in Italien, die permanenten Kontrollen der Polizei wegen der eingeführten Geschwindigkeitsregelung auf Autonbahnen lassen Deutschland als Autofahrerparadies erscheinen!)

Eine generelle Entwicklung, die sicherlich an sich nicht begrüssenswert ist, aber doch wohl im Interessenausgleich zunehmend gefordert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Zudem ist es Kultur in Deutschland (und durchaus eine begrüßenswerte), dass auf verschiedene Bevölkerungsschichten, Gruppierungen und politische Meinungen Rücksicht genommen wird und Ausgleich gesucht wird.


Schön geschrieben und ausgeführt dazu! #6

Es ist nur so, und da stellt sich wirklich die Frage nach dem Minderheitenschutz und der Anwendung der Regeln im Grundgesetz? Jemand kann in dem großen Systemregularien mitmachen oder nicht mitmachen können/wollen. Was ist mit denen, die sich nicht um mal meinen Lieblingsvergleich zu benutzen: Wildkaninchen in Stallkaninchen umformen lassen wollen? 
Ich habe ja nichts dagegen wenn ganz viele Stallkaninchen sein wollen, mit anderen Regeln für enges Zusammenleben. Ich will aber auch Wildkaninchen sein und bleiben können, wenn ich mit dem Stalldasein nichts anfangen kann. Darum gehts, und dafür hat dieser Staat nach seinen Statuten auch zu sorgen, tut er aber nicht.

Insofern kann ich es jemandem eben nicht übel nehmen, wenn er so angelt wie sein Opa schon geangelt hat. Einige wenige schlaue Ostfriesen haben es z.B. ja geschafft, im Nationalpark trotzdem ordentlich zu jagen und schiessen zu können, wegen dem Bestandsschutz ihrer alten Rechte. Wieso die Angler sich soviele alte Verfahren und Rechte "klauen" lassen, läßt mich immer wieder nur verwundert die Augen reiben und den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Im Grunde hast Du Recht, allerdings sollte man es doch ein wenig differenzierter sehen. Und das Problem liegt auch woanders. 
Zunächst wird ein Unrecht nicht durch ein anderes zu Recht. Wenn also Fische z.B. in Kraftwerksturbinen verstümmelt werden, so bedeutet das ja noch nicht, dass man einen gefangenen Aal bei lebendigem Leib in Stücke hauen darf. So hast Du das auch sicher nicht gemeint. Auch kann man die Gesetzte der Natur nicht uneingeschränkt auf die menschliche Gesellschaft übertragen. Eine Gesellschaft ohne Regeln kann nicht existieren.
Aber.......
genau diese Regeln sind das Problem. Nach dem Grundsatz : " So viel wie nötig, aber so wenig wie möglich " kann eine Gesellschaft sehr gut existieren. Das Problem der Menschen, und hier glaube ich insbesondere der Deutschen, liegt aber in der Selbstverwirklichung. Jeder Funktionär glaubt doch, er müsse etwas ändern um die Berechtigung seiner Funktion zu demonstrieren. Tragischerweise versuchen die meissten nicht, unsinnige Gesetze zu beseitigen, sondern Neue zu entwerfen. Dabei wird der Spielraum natürlich immer enger und die Gesetzte immer kleinkarierter. Bestes Beispiel unsere Drogenbeauftrage, die meint das Rauchen im eigenen PKW verbieten zu müssen.
Das führt im Extrakt dazu, dass der Bürger immer mehr in seiner persönlichen Freiheit eingeschränkt wird. Das ist in allen Bereichen unseres Lebens so. Gleichzeitig finden im Bereich Naturschutz chronisch unterbeschäftigte und sehr oft weltfremde Menschen ein hervorragendes Betätigungsfeld für Ihre Neurosen. Gestütz wird das noch von der allgemein fortschreitenden Naturentfremdung unserer Gesellschaft. Den meissten geht es am A..... vorbei, was sich in unseren Wäldern und Gewässern abspielt. Diese nicken dann beiläufig, wenn über die bösen Angler und Jäger berichtet wird. Beispiel : Schießt ein Jäger eine streunende Katze und wird dabei beobachtet, ist er ein Mörder. Niemanden interessiert es, dass Millionen streunender Katzen erheblichen Einfluß auf den Rückgang der Vögel und des Niederwilds haben. ( Leider fressen Katzen keine Kormorane  ). Tiere werden vermenschlicht, das ist das Problem. 
Dann kommt noch die Neigung hinzu, dass viele meinen, Ihre eigenen Moralvorstellungen seien der Nabel der Welt und alle anderen müssten sich ebenso verhalten. 

Ist leider so.

Ralf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

@Ralle 24
Schön geschrieben, da hast Du wirklich das WIE und das Grundproblem der Bürokratie und Verschlimmbesserungspolitik auf den Punkt gebracht! #6


----------



## porscher (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

hab die sendung aufgezeichnet.die köderfische(barsche) hingen lebend am haken.aber wo ist das problem?wenn das jeweilige landesgesetz(schweden,frankreich,polen etc.) es erlauben.ich fische im ausland auch mit lebenden köderfichen.und klar fängt man damit besser.


----------



## NorbertF (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

@Ralle 24: wunderbarer Beitrag, schön dass immer mehr Leute erkennen was hierzulande gerade passiert.


----------



## AAlfänger (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

|good: |good: |good: 
Moin,moin
Besser als Ralle 24 kann man das ganze nicht beschreiben und
dem ist auch nichts hinzuzufügen.
Gruß AAlfänger#h #h


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dabei wird der Spielraum natürlich immer enger und die Gesetzte immer kleinkarierter. Bestes Beispiel unsere Drogenbeauftrage, die meint das Rauchen im eigenen PKW verbieten zu müssen.
> Das führt im Extrakt dazu, dass der Bürger immer mehr in seiner persönlichen Freiheit eingeschränkt wird.


 
Ralf,

gerade dein Beispiel aber spiegelt wider, wie sich einzelne Betroffene gegängelt fühlen, aber den Rest der Gesellschaft vergessen.
Eine Gesellschaft gewinnt neue Erkenntnisse und entwickelt sich weiter (somit lasse ich: "Wie mein Opa" nicht mehr gelten  ). Kinder- und Jugendschutz ist solch ein Thema! Und deswegen (!!), der Gesundheit der Kinder zum Schutze (!!) soll in Autos nicht mehr geraucht werden (das ist die offizielle Begründung).

Ich fühle mich von den ständigen Handys und den peinlichen Zuhörenmpüssen von Geschäftsangelegenheiten, Ehekrisen und Sexleben in Bussen und Bahnen zunehmend belästigt, ich kann es nicht mehr ab, wenn in Restaurants, während meine kleineTochter ißt, geraucht wird ....
Dort, wo andere belästigt oder geschädigt werden, muss gehandelt werden.
Deswegen halte ich dein Beispiel für nicht so glücklich  #h 
und läßt sich nicht auf lebendige Köfis übertragen, da hier kein Mensch in seiner Persönlichkeit belästigt oder (wie beim Passiv-Rauchen) geschädigt wird.
Ob ein Lebewesen aber geschädigt wird, das ist der Punkt, der gesellschaftlich zum Verbot des lebendigen Köfis geführt haben mag.

AngelDet:

Minderheitenschutz laut Grundgesetz ist nicht zuständig für Freizeitverhalten an sich, sondern sichert Ausnahme-Rechte, zur kulturelle und politische Identität oder zur Sicherung der Menschenwürde.


----------



## NorbertF (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Schön und gut Toni,

aber das Restaurant gehört dem Eigentümer, der muss bestimmen dürfen ob in seinen 4 Wänden geraucht werden darf oder nicht.
Es gibt (zumindest hier) schon einige Restaurants mit Rauchverbot.
Da gehen die Raucher dann eben nicht hin, ist doch in Ordnung.

Genauso mach ich in meinem Auto was ich will, das geht die gute Frau schlicht und ergreifend nichts an. Dass manche Eltern keine Kinder haben dürften weil sie verantwortungslos oder schlimmeres sind kann nicht als Vorwand dienen mir das Rauchen in meinem Eigentum zu verbieten. Das ist schlicht und ergreifend  Enteignung, Entmündigung bis Freiheitsberaubung.
Ich muss mich etwas über deine Ansichten wundern...
Natürlich hört mein Recht auf freie Entfaltung da auf wo andere geschädigt werden. Aber das trifft auf MEIN Auto nicht zu, da muss ja keiner mitfahren wenn er nicht will.
Genauso muss keiner in einem Restaurant essen wo der Besitzer ausdrücklich wünscht dass darin geraucht werden darf.

Wobei das natürlich 2 paar Schuhe sind. Ein Restaurant ist ja irgendwie öffentlich, mein Auto aber nicht!


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Nachtrag zu Deutschland:

Deutschland gilt weltweit als eins der liberalsten Länder !

Umfragen und Stellungsnahmen bei der FussballWM in Deutschland hat gezeigt, wie andere Länder über die BRD denken: eben eins der liberalsten Länder, in der jeder sich fast so bewegen darf, wie er will.
Beispiel hierzu: Die USA kann nicht verstehen, dass es kein Alkoholverbot auf Strassen gibt. Dass nach den Spielen öffentlich Alkohol getrunken wird (und sonst ja auch) und hupend durch die Städte gefahren werden darf (auch von Ausländern, nicht nur nach deutschen Spielen) gab heftige Disussionen in der USA über das zu liberale Deutschland. 

Auch dass politische Demonstrationen und Gegendemos während der WM stattfanden, wurde weltweit in der Presse als ungläubig als unglaubliche Meinungsfreiheit diskutiert.

#h 

In einem aber ist Deutschland unbestritten Weltmeister:

Im Jammern und klagen !!!


----------



## NorbertF (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Du, ich jammere nicht, aber das heisst nicht dass man sich nicht wehren darf wenn dieses "liberale" mehr und mehr beschnitten werden soll.
Ist doch ne tolle Sache!


----------



## Lucius (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Zitat:
Nur dem Mensch und insbesondere dem neurotischen deutschen Menschen versucht man sowas "Brutales" und letztlich irgendwie alles lebenswichtige abzuerziehen (Jagen, Aggression, Töten, Fressen, Optimieren).



Finde ich die typische und in meine Augen sehr bedenklich Einstellung unserer Rasse zur natur.
Auf der einen Seite stellen wir uns komplett ausserhalb des Systems "Natur" und verneinen über Jahrhunderte unser "Tiersein".
Alles hat uns Untertan zu sein und wir bestimmen komplett über Flora und Fauna. Bilden uns ein "vernunftgesteuerte" Wesen zu sein. Wen dem so wäre, gäbe es auf der ganze Welt keine "Staatsformen" und Gerichtbarkeiten, den wenn wir uns vernünftig verhalten würden, wäre dies nicht nötig.
Wenn wir "vernunftbegabte" Wesen wären, hätten wir jetzt nicht die Diskussion über die Klimakatastrophe.
Wenn wir "vernunftbegabt" wären, gäbe es keine Kriege, kein Terror ob von Bin Laden oder Bush, es gäb keine Kinderschänder,etc....
Wenn ich mein eigenes Quälen eines Tieres damit entschuldige, das es an anderer Stelle dieser Erde ja auch geschieht, und dies der Grundtenor unserer Gesellschaft wäre, dann gute Nacht!
Mann macht es sich zu einfach, auf der einen Seite Tier sein zu wollen und sich zu beschweren es in unserer gesellschaft nicht sein zu können ( dann bitte einfach in die Taiga oder so auswandern, wo es keinen Stört, aber da fehlen ja die Annehmlichkeiten der Zivilisation,gelle!)

"Schatzi, das ich fremdgevö...t habe ist reiner Instinkt, und den will ich mir von irg. gesellschaftlichen Zwängen nicht wegerziehen lassen"

Da möcht Ich mal die Frau reagieren sehen....;-)

Und wenn es gerade passt, will man der Zivilisierte Mensch sein.
Wir sollten uns eher klar machen, das wir mit dem erlangen einer einigermaßen ausgeprägten Fähigkeit zur Vernunft eine große verantwortung allem anderen auf dieser Erde gegenüber haben, bevor es zu Spät ist.
Und leider fängt die geisteshaltung schon bei so "kleinen" Themen wie lebende Köderfische an......

Greetz
lucius

P.S.: Aggression und Töten als lebenswichtig zu bezeichnen,....geh da lieber noch mal in dich.
Und wenn du dir dein Steak beim jagen im REWE oder ALDI an der Theke erlegst, lass dein Messer stecken, du erschreckst sonst die Angestellten!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Minderheitenschutz laut Grundgesetz ist nicht zuständig für Freizeitverhalten an sich, ..


Mit dem Unterschied daß es eben kein Freizeitverhalten ist, sondern ganz wesentlich Nahrungsbeschaffung, und das dürfte nicht nur für mich gelten. Mit dem Gifttod und dem gequälten Fleisch aus dem Supermarktregal kann ich nichts mehr anfangen und muß mir und meiner Familie saubere und verträgliche Naturnahrung besorgen, im alten Zustand den niemand umdefinieren kann und darf!!!

Also Fische fangen und Schafe halten und schlachten usw..
Fleisch und zunehmend auch Milch ist immer mehr krank machend, und was es noch alles so (un)feines gibt laß ich jetzt mal weg, würde Stunden dauern das zu schreiben und zu lesen.
Desgleichen dein Beispiel mit den Handys? Wo gibt es denn noch ein Handyfreies Refugium, wo man eben nicht dauernd das Rauschen und Sirren im Kopf hat? Die wenigen Stellen werden alle zunehmend "erschlossen" und zugestrahlt, die wenigen schönen strahlefreien Stellen beim Angeln sind eine Wohltat. 
Wenn ich sehe wie eine gedankenlose gnadenlose Konsumgesellschaft (dem Superkommerz ausgeliefert) einen nur noch krank und elendig verreckend machen will, kann ich jedenfalls nur :v


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

@Lucius
Zu soviel Oberflächlichkeit sag ich jetzt mal nix. :g


----------



## NorbertF (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



> P.S.: Aggression und Töten als lebenswichtig zu bezeichnen,....geh da lieber noch mal in dich.
> Und wenn du dir dein Steak beim jagen im REWE oder ALDI an der Theke erlegst, lass dein Messer stecken, du erschreckst sonst die Angestellten!



Stadtmensch, richtig? Noch nie die eigene Nahrung erlegt oder wie? Fischstäbchen sind so viel praktischer die werden ja nicht getötet. Lass dich mal ne Runde bemitleiden, sorry. 
Wie kann man nur ernsthaft behaupten töten wäre NICHT lebensnotwendig? Du glaubst das auch noch oder? Bist du Veganer?


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Norbert  ,

zur Diskussion gehört gegenseitges Wundern dazu, zeigt es doch von aktivem Zuhören  #h.

"Mein Auto gehört mir", klar, aber die Kosten des geschädigtem Kinde trägt die Gesellschaft. Mache ich gerne mit meinen Beiträgen, nur dem Kinde ist dadurch nicht mehr unbedingt geholfen. Das Übel ist, dass die Ursache gesellschaftlich erlaubt ist.
Wenn ein Kind familiär vernachläßigt wird, Hunger, Gewalt usw ... keiner sieht es ... wenn aber mal wieder ein Todesfall auftritt, dann sieht man die Scheinheiligkeit der Gesellschaft, die einerseits schreit, "was geht uns an, was hinter den 4 Wänden der anderen ist, die gehören mir nicht", und der Forderung, der Staat soll doch besser schützen und früher eingreifen und präventieren (hier also Rachverbot im privatem Auto, WENN KINDER anwesend sind 8also bitte genau den Vorschlag lesen und nicht den Sinn und die Intention verstümmeln)).
Mir kommt die Diskussion hier vor wie mit den Komoranen und den Fischen, die dadurch geschädigt werden:
Was ich nicht sehe, weil es im Privatauto, sorry fremden 4 Wänden ..., nein sorry wollte sagen unter Wasser, geschieht, geht mich nichts an.


----------



## NorbertF (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Norbert  ,
> 
> zur Diskussion gehört gegenseitges Wundern dazu, zeigt es doch von aktivem Zuhören  #h.
> 
> ...



Ich habe keine Kinder, also schädige ich auch keine wenn ich in meinem Auto rauche. So einfach ist das.
Das Problem der "schlechten" Eltern lässt sich nicht durch derartige Massnahmen lösen. Sie dienen nur dazu Rechte einzuschränken an Stellen wo es nicht nötig ist. Darum gehts mir. Ich bin verantwortungsvoll genug nicht im Auto zu rauchen wenn Nichtraucher mitfahren. Selbst in meinem eigenen Auto. Auch im Restaurant rauche ich nicht wenn ich der einzige Raucher am Tisch bin, bzw wenn ich weiss dass es andere stört. Dann geh ich vor die Tür. Dazu brauche ich kein Gesetz. 
Es fehlt an anderen Dingen, nicht an Gesetzen.


----------



## Honeyball (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Vollste Zustimmung an beide !!!

Regeln, wo Rücksichtslosigkeiten und Unzumutbarkeiten nur durch Regelungen vermeidbar sind, aber bitte unter Wahrung der persönlichen Freiräume!!!
Jeder hat das Recht, für sich selbst auch selbst verantwortlich zu sein, aber keiner hat das Recht, den anderen in seinen Rechten einzuschränken.
Also habe ich das Recht als Nichtraucher rauchfrei in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln und Gebäuden oder am Arbeitsplatz zu sein, wenn (und weil) ich dort sein muss, beanspruche aber nicht das Recht auf Rauchfreiheit, wenn ich freiwillig irgendwo hin gehe, wo ich damit rechnen muss, dass sich dort rauchende Menschen aufhalten.
Wenn ich mit meinen Kindern ins Stadion in den Langnese-Kinderblock gehe und in der reihe davor sitzt einer, der meint, sich eine nach der anderen anstecken zu müssen, dann gibt's erst 'nen Spruch und bald darauf 'nen handfesten Tumult mit der Unterstützung anderer Väter und Mütter, so dass er dann freiwillig geht oder aufhört. Gehe ich mit ihnen auf die Südtribüne, dann wissen wir, dass dort Raucher stehen und auch mal das eine oder andere Bier ein bißchen weiter spritzt.

Da ich selbst seit zwei Jahren im "öffentlichen Dienst" beschäftigt bin und gewisse Pappenheimer täglich live erlebe, stimme ich jedem zu, der diesen Wasserkopf als überflüssig und zu groß beurteilt. Was ich hier teilweise höre/sehe, würde jeden Menschen aus der freien Wirtschaft die Haare zu Berge stehen lassen, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

Und, ging's hier nicht eigentlich um nen lebenden Köderfisch???


----------



## Lucius (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Angel Det,
willst du aber nicht in irgendeiner Weise das kind mit dem bade ausschütten?
Es gibt ne Menge, gerade auch vorher von mir schon bezeichnete Misstände, die wir aus sogenannter Vernunft tun, und im Endeffekt reine Profitgier und Kurzsichtigkeit gepaart die Triebfeder ist.
Es klingt bei dir jetzt so an, als ob du Angelst um deine Familie zu versorgen, und um dabei dieselbige Gesund zu ernähren.Hällst du dir wirklich Schafe ,Kühe ,etc.....
bist du wirklich so Konsequent?
Und wer sagt  dir, das der Fluß/See aus dem du deine familie ernährst nicht auch belastet ist mit Schadstoffen?
Mich nervt es genauso, das Wirtschaftliche,Ökologische und Soziale Entwicklungen stattfinden, die wir als einzelne überhaupt nicht beeinflüssen können, und leider ist eine starke Finanzdecke in unserer gesellschaft notwendig um aus ihr heraustreten zu können und sich ihren Zwängen zu entziehen.
Ich ziehe vor jedem meinen hut, der dies wirklich bis in letzter Konsequenz für sich vollzieht.
Aber leider, und das will Ich dir eigentlich nicht unterstellen, sind die meisten anderen nur Egoisten, die diese Argumentationsschiene nutzen um ihr eigene Befindlichkeit zu untermauern und sich zu rechtfertigen, wenn Sie ihre "*******galhaltung" gegenüber unserer verantwortung die Ich oben schon geschildert habe, zu entziehen.

Greetz


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Kinder, also schädige ich auch keine wenn ich in meinem Auto rauche. So einfach ist das.


 
Norbert, du bist doch gar nicht mit dem Autorauchverbot betroffen.#c 
Lies doch mein Posting, "So einfach ist das" |rolleyes (um dich mal zu zitieren)



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... (hier also Rachverbot im privatem Auto, WENN KINDER anwesend sind (also bitte genau den Vorschlag lesen und nicht den Sinn und die Intention verstümmeln))...


----------



## NorbertF (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Wer dazu ein Verbot braucht dem sollte das Sorgerecht entzogen werden. Rauchverbot im Auto ist wie ein Wick Blau als Therapie bei Lungenkrebs.


----------



## Sonarmeister (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Es ist bei uns leider nicht selbstverständlich, daß die Rechte und Freiheiten des einen dort aufhören, wo die des Anderen beginnen. Ich persönlich gehe zum Rauchen vor die Tür um meine Kinder zu schützen. Werde ich aber z.B. in der Raucherzone eines Restaurants von einem militanten Nichtraucher aufgefordert meine Zigarette auszumachen reagiere ich angefressen.
Zum eigentlichen Thema "lebender Köfi" ist zu sagen, daß wir als Angler Tier- und Naturschützer sind. Die Tierschutzbestimmungen erlauben es nun einmal nicht. Ich denke es sollte jeder für sich entscheiden ob er die Bestimmungen akzeptiert. Wenn nicht muß er sich nicht wundern, wenn er verknackt wird.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Wer dazu ein Verbot braucht dem sollte das Sorgerecht entzogen werden. Rauchverbot im Auto ist wie ein Wick Blau als Therapie bei Lungenkrebs.


 
Ich glaube, du verkennst gerade den doch schon bereits umfassenden Maßnahmenkatalog, der diskutiert wird. 

Abgesehen davon, wer nicht klein anfangen darf, kann nie groß werden #h


----------



## Lucius (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Ich fände es schön, zu wissen wieso mein Posting Oberflächlich war?
Das ist mein persönlicher Eindruck, den diese thema und die dazugehörigen Postimgs bei mir erzeugen.
Ich stell mich ja auch nicht hin und schimpf dich einen ignoranten, bloß weil du auf deine persönliche Entfaltung pochst und für dich scheinbar das Angeln mir lebenden Köderfisch gerade zu essentiell dafür zu sein scheint.

Norbert:
Für dich schreib ich in meinen Postings demnächst auch genau rein, wenn z.B. etwas sarkastisch gemeint war, sollst ja nicht dumm sterben, aber trotzdem danke für die blöde Antwort...


----------



## 2monky (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Selbst schuld!
> 
> Was anderes: Bei einer der letzten "Fish'n fun" - Sendungen auf DEMAX bilde ich mir ein, dass beim Eisangeln in Schweden ebenfalls lebende Barsche als Köderfische "herhalten" mussten. Abgesehen davon, dass es in Deutschland verboten ist (Schweden weiß ich es nicht!!) sollte bei einer Angelsendung, die in Deutschland produziert und gezeigt wird dies auf keinen Fall sein!!
> 
> ...



es wird in Schweden mit lebendem Köderfisch gefischt obwohl es (soweit mir bekannt) verboten ist.

Und die verwendeten Systeme zum Eisangeln sind schon etwas krass.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Lucius schrieb:


> Es klingt bei dir jetzt so an, als ob du Angelst um deine Familie zu versorgen, und um dabei dieselbige Gesund zu ernähren.Hällst du dir wirklich Schafe ,Kühe ,etc.....
> bist du wirklich so Konsequent?
> Und wer sagt  dir, das der Fluß/See aus dem du deine familie ernährst nicht auch belastet ist mit Schadstoffen?


Mit dem selbstgeschlachteten Schaffleisch unter Hilfe eines Profischlachters komme ich gut seit über einem Jahr über die Runden, das andere halt dann Fisch.

Interessant war übrigens, daß der helfende Profischlachter mit der notwendigen Schlachtberechtigung genau aus dem Grund mal seinen Job aufgab, wie ich auch Fleisch nicht haben mag: Schlachthofquälerei, eine der größten Tiersauereien im industriellen Auftrag. 
Immerhin rächen sich die derart gequälten Tiere mit modifizierten Eiweißen (Biotoxine) ganz gut bei ihren "Verwertern" - schrieb ich oben schon, interessiert aber auch nicht jeden.

Ich wollte jedenfalls schonend geschlachtete Tiere, und das ist mir/uns doch recht gut gelungen, die Fleischqualität spricht mehr als Bände - riechbar. So ein zappelndes sein Leben unter dem Bolzenschussgerät aushauchendes Schaf zu festzuhalten ist noch eine andere Nummer als einen Fisch sauber zu erlegen, aber es muß sein, und die Tiere hatten keine Zeit sich darüber zu ängstigen bis auf das letzte Schaf, das etwas davon vorher raffte und sofort merklich anders im Fleisch riecht, obwohl es nur 5min waren in denen es flüchten wollte.
Was da auf den Anfahrtswegen und Rampen der Schlachthöfe abgeht, das sollte sich jeder mal vergegenwärtigen und sich ins Gehirn einbrennen. Bei einer Schlachthofbesichtigung kann man die Angst und Panik der stundenlang der Schlachtung ihrer Artgenossen beiwohnenden Tiere noch riechen und spüren, und das sind hochentwickelte Säugetiere. Ich konnte danach nur noch :v und lange kein Fleisch mehr essen.

Mit dem Akzeptieren und Gutheissen solcher Schlachtzustände und extremster Tierquälerei per langdauernder Todesangst hat in meinen Augen eine solche Gesetzesordnung jeden weiteren Anspruch auf Moral oder andere Verurteilungen VERLOREN.

Beim Wasser habe ich immerhin hier zertifizierte Trinkwasserqualität, und das Wasser aus der Trinkwassertalsperre ist besser als aus der Wasserleitung, eigentlich auch nicht so verwunderlich. :g


----------



## Nick_A (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Jungejunge .... ist zwar eine sehr interessante (und halbwegs sachlich geführte) Diskussion ... allerdings auch sehr stressig ! 

Ich würde gerne von den Leuten, die die Angelei mit lebenden Köderfischen verteufeln wissen, wie Sie zum Angeln an sich und zu Catch&Release stehen !;+ 

Ich würde WETTEN, daß hier einige von diesen Personen sagen, C&R sollte jeder zum Schutz der Bestände durchführen ! 

Mannometer...ein paar Leutchen hier spielen den "Pseudo- und Möchtegern-Umwelt und Tier-Schützern" analog PETA echt in die Hände !

Wenn wir Angler uns nicht einmal einig sind oder WENIGSTENS FÜREINANDER VERSTÄNDNIS aufbringen, dann muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn in ein paar Jährchen das Angeln vielleicht als "böse, böse Tätigkeit" komplett verboten wird ! :c 

Ist aber total egal...bis dahin gibt es eh kein Fische mehr, da unsere gefiederten Freunde (Kormorane) ohnehin alles leergefressen haben oder aber weil aufgrund von Ökomaßgaben alle Flüsse komplett aufgestaut wurden ! #q   

Aber dann gibt es halt ein paar Überschwemmungen mehr...is ja aber auch nicht wirklich schlimm, nicht? ***LACH***

Ich bitte die ständigen Nörgler und Kritiker die andere Angler als "böse Buben" hinstellen wollen wirklich mal um Verständnis für andere Ansichten und Meinungen !!! #h 

Viele Grüße
Robert


----------



## NorbertF (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Ich angle ja noch nichtmal mit Köderfisch weder lebend noch tot. Und trotzdem bin ich gegen das Verbot. C&R betreibe ich ebenfalls (meist), aber es stört mich nicht wenn jemand Fische mitnimmt. Solange er nicht das vorgegebene Limit überschreitet.
Ich bin grdszl dafür jeden in Ruhe zu lassen, ausser er schädigt andere.


----------



## steve71 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Natürlich ist Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch aus Tierschutzgründen  verboten! Und Ich mache das auch nicht! Aber  wenn jemand trotzdem damit erwischt wird, muß er eben mit den Konsequenzen umgehen können.
Trotzdem gibt es immer Situationen in denen der lebende Köderfisch dem Toten weit überlegen ist! Deshalb unterstelle ich uns allen, daß jeder von uns mindestens 1 x über den Einsatz von lebenden Köfis nachgedacht hat... 

In diesem Sinne bleibt sauber!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Schön gesagt, @NorbertF #6, ich angele auch aktuell nicht mit lebenden Köderfisch und nur noch selten mit totem am Spinnsystem, aber nur weil es eben a) hier verboten ist und b) vordringlicher: weil ich es eben nicht brauche, Kunstköder einfach bequemer und praktischer sind und genug Fisch bei rüber kommt, im Zweifelsfall kann ich auch noch schnell ein paar Barsche und Rotaugen stippen. 

D.h. für mich aber auch, daß  bevor ich verhungern würde bei veränderten Situationen (z.B. alles läge darnieder), ich mich schon anderer Methoden bedienen wollte. :g

D.h. für mich aber auch, daß ich andere Leute dafür nicht verurteile oder anschwärze, weil die nur mit der Methode Fische zu fangen meinen oder Fische fangen. 
Das Recht des Mitmenschen steht für mich da höher als das eines relativ niederen Tieres, solange das nicht übermäßig mißhandelt wird, denn in solchen Fällen sage ich persönlich was und geholfen mit dem Hinweis einer besseren Behandlung hat es auch immer. 

Wenn man jemanden erklärt, daß eine Lippenköderung korrekter und vorteilhafter ist, und ihm die fängigeren Vorzüge eines Drachko-Systems (mit totem) erklären/zeigen kann, dann hat man 100mal mehr bewirkt als den (Mit)Angler als Bösewicht zu brandmarken.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

mal sehen wann der erste hecht oder zander verurteilt wird weil er ein lebenden fisch gefressen hat.ganz zu schweigen von unseren kom.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

:r:r:r
Schweinerei !!!!
ich bin dafür das man deutschlandweit mit lebenden köfis angeln darf !!! wenn mans richitg macht dann verletzt man die fische kaum !
diese überengagierten moral.tierschutz und PETA futzis regen ich der maßen auf !#q#q#q!!!!
die sollen sich nich so anstellen....und dann auch noch 1200€ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Veit (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Ich find das Urteil ist ein absoluter Hammer im negativen Sinne. Wenn man sich mal überlegt wie viele Kriminelle nach Prügeleien, Sachbeschädigung, Ladendiebstahl und ähnliches ohne Strafe davon kommen, dann ist es ein Unding, dass der Typ eine so hohe Summe zahlen muss. Scheinbar haben die deutschen Behören nix besseres zu tun als sich um nen lebenden Köderfisch zu kümmern, während anderswo ein gefährlicher Kinderschänder frei rumlaufen darf. 
Ich bin weder Pro noch Contra lebender Köfi, wer damit unbedingt angeln will, der solls halt tun.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

genau wie veit seh ichs auch!
also die behörden nix anderes zu tun hätten !!!


----------



## tommig (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Man kann nur hoffen, dass nicht irgendwann das Angeln an sich verboten wird |gr: Denn wenn man`s genau nimmt fügt der Angler, egal ob strenger C&Rler oder Stipper oder Spinnfischer...etc den Fischen Schmerz (Haken) und Stress (Drill und Landung) zu ( so hab ichs schon mal in einer höchst-wissenschaftlichen Abhandlung gelesen !!! )#q 
Ich hab in meiner Jugend noch mit lebendem Köfi angel dürfen, würde es auch jeder Zeit wieder tun, so es erlaubt wäre #6
Da es aber nicht so ist, freut sich der Kunsköderhandel und mein Geldbeutel blutet :q 
Ich denke auch, es gibt viel wichtigere Probleme um die sich der Gesetzgeber kümmern sollte.
Petri Heil


----------



## angel-daddy (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Hallo zusammen,
ich finde dieses Urteil ebenfalls nicht in Ordnung!
Leider ist es bei der o.g. Vielzahl an "Mißständen" in unserem Land, ja sogar EU weit unmöglich es jedem Recht zu machen!

Ich würde lieber viel mehr über die Situation erfahren. War der Angler alleine? War der Fischereiaufseher alleine? Wie kam es zu der Verurteilung?

Fakten/ Daten wären hilfreich!!!


PS:Man hat mir als Kind gelehrt die Dinge im Leben aus zwei Sichtwinkeln zu betrachten, hat aber vergessen zu erwähnen das es mindestens 5 - 6 gibt!!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Tja Angeln ist auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war #d 

Die Geschichte habe ich euch doch schon erzählt:
==>
Das letzte mal mit lebendigem Köfi hat mir nicht Spass gemacht. Warum?
Habe mal wieder in der Arbeit schwarzgemacht, bzw. bin einfach früher heimlich weggefahren, um schnell zum Angeln zu kommen.:q 
Bin mit 70 km/h durch den Ort gefahren ... kann denn ich dafür, dass die Strasse vor der Schule soviel an Geschwindigkeit hergibt statt den lächerliche uneffektiven vorgeschriebenen 30 km/h ! Aber die uneinsichtigen Bullen wollen Anzeige machen#4#d .
Schon voll Ärger über diese Spießbürger, die mir nicht beweisen können, dass mit 30 km/h weniger passiert als mit 70 km/h, bin ich auf die Schnellstraße. Warum heißt das Ding denn Schnellstraße, wenn ich dort doch nur 100 km/h fahren darf? Für den Schadstoffausstoß, weil ich schneller weg bin, um keinen Stau zu produzieren, usw. fahre ich natürlich schneller ... Scheiß Blitzer hinter dem Busch ... wo leben wir denn??? Darf man einfach Bürger so einschränken und überwachen????#q 
Einfach schnell rechts abbiegen, auch wenn Rot ist. ROT an der Amperl, wo doch kein Verkehr kreuzt und zu DDR Zeiten durfte man doch auch dann nach rechts abbiegen und das mit guten Grund, hat man mir gesagt (Grüner Pfeil? Wer sagt dass denn nun? Doch schon zuviel viel Regeln und Gesetze).|gr: 
So jetzt schnell an's Wasser fahren. Warum regen sich die Passanten denn so auf, was stört denn mein Auto auf dem Rasen auf der Freizeitfläche davor? Ist Sonne? Liegt dort bei dem Wetter denn einer noch? |uhoh: 
Egal, ich gehe in *Biotop* , (immer ein Geheimtipp!!#6) dort habe ich vor den lästigen Kleinkarierten und Gesetzesdeutschen meine Ruhe:m. Dort werfe ich meine 5 Angeln mit lebendigem Köfi endlich aus.

ABER IHR WERDET DOCH VERSTEHEN, DASS ES MIR WEGEN DER VORFÄLLE DAS ANGELN MIT LEBENDIGEM KÖFI NICHT SPASS GEMACHT HAT.


----------



## voice (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

ich hab mich lange rausgehalten, da ich c&r nicht ins spiel bringen wollte... aber da es nunmal angesprochen wurde... den c&rler, der sich vehemment gegen das angeln mit lebendem köfi ausspricht finde ich die absolute lachnummer... das ist in meinen augen scheinheiligkeit im quadrat.... nun zu dem urteil.... verhalten richtet sich nach möglichkeit in abhängigkeit von konsequens ... d.h es existiert ein gesetz welches die verfolgung eines verhaltens regelt... jeder weiß es und somit braucht niemand jammern, wenn er bestraft wird. ich hoffe es kommen noch viel mehr gesetze, regelungen und verbote, damit das fass irgendwann einmal überläuft und es zu einem reinigendem gewitter kommt.... jeder hat die möglichkeit alle 4 jahre etwas zu ändern ... nur jeder 0,6te tut dies in unserem lande... also warum beschweren wir uns... wenn ich die gesetzgebung eines landes in die hände einer handvoll lehrer und anderer gescheiterter existenzen gebe und sie machen lasse was sie wollen darf ich mich nicht beschweren, wenn müll dabei raus kommt. deshalb immer schön an die eigene nase fassen
voice


----------



## NorbertF (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Naja Toni...lebender Köfi is was andres als Kinder an Leib und Leben gefährden.
Mit der Geschichte kann man zwar Eindruck schinden, aber dumme Vorschriften rechtfertigt sie trotzdem nicht. Wie du selber sehr wohl weisst ist nicht jede Vorschrift sinnvoll nur weil sie da ist.
Nun das lebende KöFi Verbot mit Rasen am Kindergarten in einen Kontext zu bringen ändert daran nichts.


----------



## Counter-Striker (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

1200€ Find ich wirklich ziemlich viel , wenn da mal nicht für immer die Lust an der Angelei vergeht.......


----------



## NorbertF (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



voice schrieb:


> ich hab mich lange rausgehalten, da ich c&r nicht ins spiel bringen wollte... aber da es nunmal angesprochen wurde... den c&rler, der sich vehemment gegen das angeln mit lebendem köfi ausspricht finde ich die absolute lachnummer... das ist in meinen augen scheinheiligkeit im quadrat.... nun zu dem urteil.... verhalten richtet sich nach möglichkeit in abhängigkeit von konsequens ... d.h es existiert ein gesetz welches die verfolgung eines verhaltens regelt... jeder weiß es und somit braucht niemand jammern, wenn er bestraft wird. ich hoffe es kommen noch viel mehr gesetze, regelungen und verbote, damit das fass irgendwann einmal überläuft und es zu einem reinigendem gewitter kommt.... jeder hat die möglichkeit alle 4 jahre etwas zu ändern ... nur jeder 0,6te tut dies in unserem lande... also warum beschweren wir uns... wenn ich die gesetzgebung eines landes in die hände einer handvoll lehrer und anderer gescheiterter existenzen gebe und sie machen lasse was sie wollen darf ich mich nicht beschweren, wenn müll dabei raus kommt. deshalb immer schön an die eigene nase fassen
> voice




Ja und Amen, gut gebrüllt Löwe :vik:


----------



## b&z_hunter (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Tach !

Ich könnte mich schon wieder totlachen.
Bloß gut das der Löwe,Bär,Katze,Hecht,Barsch und mir würden noch so viele Tiere einfallen nur totes Getier frisst.
Eigentlich müsste man ja alle Katzen aburteilen.
Die spielen mit der Maus bis sie TOT ist, ich glaube es gibt noch so eine oder andere Tier was sich so ernährt.
Wir haben über Jahrzehnte mit lebenden Fischchen geangelt und kein Mensch hat sich aufgeregt.
Denkt an die Fischer usw.
Mir ist diese Diskutiererei einfach zu blöd.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Nach der Systemtheorie muß und wird sich ein System in seinen Verstrickungen, Verwirrungen und Verirrungen selber abwürgen, das ist klar und unumgänglich. Die Frage ist nur wann? Und wer macht den Cut?

Ralle_24 hat das schön dargestellt: Eine mißratene Verordnung (o.Gesetz etc.) wird duch eine weitere zu fixen versucht - anstelle die mißratene Verordnung aufzuheben.

Und es kommen immer wieder neue Scharen von mehr oder weniger kompetenten merkwürdigen Politikerexistenzen (wie voice das schreibt ) und versuchen daran herumzubasteln. 

Dasselbe wie im Gesundheitssystem: Diagnose: Patient krank und kränker. Experiment, wann ist er tot? :g 
Dort werden die krank machenden Lebensumstände nicht behoben, und in der staatlichen Ordnung wird nicht bereinigt, ausgemüllt und entschlackt.


----------



## voice (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

@b&z mir nicht


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Seh ich auch so. Ein Forum ist nun mal zum diskutieren da, auch zum gesitteten Streiten, und wenn ich mich nicht mit anderen Meinungen auseinander setze, kann ich meine nicht weiterbilden.


----------



## angel-daddy (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

@Angel Det: Das sehe ich ähnlich. Nur bringt es nichts von dem besagten Thema abzuweichen. Wichtig ist es die Einzelheiten zu diesem Fall zu betrachten.
Ansonsten können wir über Millionen Mißstände weltweit reden, bringt uns aber nicht weiter......


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Wichtig ist es die Einzelheiten zu diesem Fall zu betrachten.


Das stimmt auf jeden Fall, wenn man wissen will wie es dazu kam, und was dort schief gegangen ist, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.

Wie es ein anderer Boardie mal schrieb: Jemand kann es auch voll dämlich auf die Spitze treiben und darf sich dann quasi nicht wundern, daß er ob der offensichtlichen sozusagen urkundsfesten Verbotsüberschreitung gemaßregelt wird, dem Kontrolleur auch gar keine andere Chance mehr läßt, z.B. wegen Beweisnot in der Öffentlichkeit.
Und bei offensichtlicher Dämlichkeit oder notorischer Wiederholung kann ein Richter aus erzieherischen Gründen sozusagen auch mal "ein Pfund" draufpacken, wundert mich prinzipiell nicht.

@fireline: Hast Du genaueren Link?


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Man sollte NICHT immer das eine mit dem anderen vergleichen. Die Gesetze in deutschland sind nun mal für jeden deutschen Staatsbürger bindent..da ist es egal ob er Dip. Dr..klaus müller, Hassan oder sonst wie heisst. Wenn man 2-3 leuten hier zu hört, könnte man meinen man hat es mit Steinewerfern von 1.Mai zu tun. Das gesetz ist ******** pupps bla sülze


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> Die Gesetze in deutschland sind nun mal für *jeden *deutschen Staatsbürger bindent.


Das soll ich glauben?  Wieviel Gegenbeispiele brauchst Du? Es gibt höchstwahrscheinlich mehr idiotische Gesetze (s. Erläuterungen oben) gegen die dauernd verstoßen wird, als die sinnreichen die auch weitgehend befolgt werden.

Von der Sache bei den Verordnungen mal gar nicht zu reden, sage nur Finanzamt+Steuer, Auto + Verkehr ...

Außerdem sind Gesetze nicht alleine durch ihre Existenz gut, und als deutscher Staatbürger steht mir sogar eine Kritik und ein berechtiges Schimpfen auf darin innewohnende Mißstände zu, was wir hier gerade am Beispiel durchkauen.

Die Anwendung eines allgemein gehaltenen Tierschutzgesetzes auf das Angeln ist gerade nicht so passend, weil es eben nicht unsere Kuschel- sondern primär erstmal unsere Futtertiere, indirekte Köder-Futtertiere oder eben virtuelle Futtertiere sind. Die ganzen Diskussion um Köderfische, Setzkescher und Catch&Release gründen ja gerade darin. 

Hier mal eine saubere Regelung in dem "nicht über Gebühr Leiden und Schmerzen zufügen" ist mehr als überfällig, und es ist eben auch unpassend wenn jeder das immer wieder für sich neu interpretiert und jeder bei einem Gefühlsdusel gegen jede Form von Leiden und Schmerzen anrennt (Schützer, Gutmenschen, Gewissenssensible usw.). Der Konflikt mit elementaren Angelinteressen und gerade auch der Angeltradition ist unausweichlich.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

 ja ich weiss was du meinst aber ich meine bloß weil es strafbar ist raubüberfall zu machen...wird es nicht weniger strafbar offen mit lebenden Köderfische usw zu angeln. ich habs auch schön probiert weil ich gesehen habe das die alten vom verein gut mit fangen aber den schuh muss man sich ja wohl nicht auf dauer anziehen ..das sind schlechte Vorbilder finde ich.


----------



## angel-daddy (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

@Petri Heil: Ich hoffe das Du in 10 Jahren ein ähnliches ENGAGEMENT an den Tag legst und es nicht zum ARRANGEMENT übergegangen ist!!!
In diesem Sinne, TRÄUM WEITER!

PS: Auch für nicht Deutsche Staatsangehörige gelten unsere Gesetze, sofern sie sich in unserem Land bewegen!


----------



## bodenseepeter (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Der (deutsche Teil vom) Bodensee unterteilt sich in zwei Gewässerabschnitte. Den Obersee und den Untersee. 
Im Untersee darf mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt werden! Soviel zum Thema generelle Regelungen in Deutschland.

Sollte man allerdings diese Angelmethode im Obersee anwenden, so kostet das ca. 100€, zumindest für Ersttäter.

Schönen Gruß und Tight Lines,

Peter


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

@  Posting Nr.67
Ja, Raubüberfall ist strafbar und die allermeisten Menschen sehen das auch so und fühlen sich so betroffen.

Der lebende Köderfisch ist ja selbst mit dem bisherigen Tierschutzgesetz alleine als Tierquälerei gar nicht verurteilbar, genau wie der gepiekste "Release"-Fisch daher alleine eben nicht eindeutig als Tierquälerei aburteilbar ist. Zu einer Tierquälerei gehört noch ein bischen mehr Stumpfsinn und Nachlässigkeit, die aber gar nicht sein muß und auch nicht perse angenommen werden darf, alleine schon vom Grundsatz in dubio-pro-reo her.

Das meinte angel-daddy mit den relevanten Einzelheiten und damit hat er recht. Wenn jemand einen Köderfisch lebendig auf derbe Spieße aufzieht usw., dann bin ich auch dagegen und sehe das als Tierquälerei. (Es gab diese Angelmethoden und genau die werden nun auch in Schweden verbannt). 

Gerade davon kann man bei den meisten Köderfischern aber nun nicht ausgehen, weil ich bei den meisten Mitanglern schon ein Bewußtsein dafür entdecken konnte und jeder sich eigentlich Gedanken macht, wie er durch Technik und Optimieren eine Quälerei weitgehend vermeidet. Dieses eine Stück Restleiden nötigen wir in der gesamten Fischerei dem Opfer-Fisch aber nun ab.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Wovon soll ich denn Träumen mein Lieber?! Sag noch mal einer die Jugend ist nicht einsichtig....also ich verzichte auf den lebenden köfi schönen tag noch Daddy


----------



## angel-daddy (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Träumen sollst Du von einer gerechten Welt, wenn Du magst!
Den Rest habe ich Dir in der PN geschrieben. Das sollte übrigens keine Anfeindung sein, sondern eher ein Wachrütteln!
Zudem habe ich in keinster Weise etwas gegen die Jugend gesagt.
Ich verzichte nicht auf den lebenden Köderfisch!

Da ja offensichtlich die Daten/ Fakten nicht zu bekommen sind, werde ich mich jetzt hier ausklinken. Ich habe nicht den Eindruck das es noch sehr viel bringt.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Hier ballt sich wieder überschüssige Energie... :q


----------



## fireline (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

@daddy



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber viel mehr über die Situation erfahren. War der Angler alleine? War der Fischereiaufseher alleine? Wie kam es zu der Verurteilung?
> 
> Fakten/ Daten wären hilfreich!!!




ein gerichtsaktenzeichen stand nicht in der zeitung

der fischereiaufseher angelte lt. zeitungsbericht ca 50 m vom
erwischten angelkollegen weg,dieser angelte auf grund mit bissanzeiger,ab-und zu meldete sich der bissanzeiger kurz,dies 
machte den aufseher aufmerksam und beobachtete weiter,immer wieder ging der bissanzeiger,immer wenn sich der köfi bewegte,da der andere kollege nicht darauf reagierte ging der aufseher hin ,wies sich aus und forderte den angelkollegen auf die angel einzuholen,das wars

mfg


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nach der Systemtheorie muß und wird sich ein System in seinen Verstrickungen, Verwirrungen und Verirrungen selber abwürgen, das ist klar und unumgänglich. Die Frage ist nur wann? Und wer macht den Cut?


 
Das ist nicht ganz so!!! Konstruktivistisch oder systhemisch betrachtet ist das Ziel eines jeden Systems der Selbsterhalt. Auch Störungen die vordergründig das System schädigen gehören zum Erhalt dazu, weil sie konstruktive Prozesse anregen, die letztlich dem Selbsterhalt dienen.
Subsysteme die nicht der Generalprämisse des übergeordneten System dienen, müssen sich entweder anpassen oder verschwinden. 
Die klassische Systhemtheorie geht eben nicht von einem mechanistischen Substanzdenken aus, sondern von der Analyse dynamischer Problemlösungen. Systeme bestehen nicht aus Dingen, sondern aus Unterschieden!!!!



Naja, ich wollte nur auch mal was sagen, dass ist jetzt durchaus interpretationsbedürftig und mit Leben zu füllen.

Also haut drauf Jungs, endlich mal wieder ein vernünftiger Fetztrööt.|rolleyes 

Uli


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz so!!! Konstruktivistisch oder systhemisch betrachtet ist das Ziel eines jeden Systems der Selbsterhalt. Auch Störungen die vordergründig das System schädigen gehören zum Erhalt dazu, weil sie konstruktive Prozesse anregen, die letztlich dem Selbsterhalt dienen.
> Subsysteme die nicht der Generalprämisse des übergeordneten System dienen, müssen sich entweder anpassen oder verschwinden.
> 
> Uli


 
Hi Uli,

Du meinst das aber doch nicht hypotestisch im Relativismus horizontal wiederspiegelnd tangierend ? #c


----------



## charly151 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Hi Uli,
> 
> Du meinst das aber doch nicht hypotestisch im Relativismus horizontal wiederspiegelnd tangierend ? #c


 
Neiiiiinnn,,,

ich glaube er sieht das im Zusammenhang der Induktivität der Katamambuse unter Beachtung der Vakuolen bei senkrechter Sonneneinstrahlung  

Gruß Charly#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Nein natürlich nicht!:vik: 

Das kann doch garnicht!

Ich meine, dass man Gesellschaften oder gesellschaftliche Systeme durchaus  homöoastisch verstehen kann. Von daher käme es darauf an zunächst mal die Sollwerte zu definieren und im Konsens anzuerkennen bzw. deren kulturellen oder semiotischen Codes zu hinterfragen.

Wer sich aus Interesse damit etwas näher beschäftigen möchte, dem empfehle ich Umberto Ecos Buch "Kant und das Schnabeltier", welches auch dem erfahrenen Semantiker Kurzweil und Anregung bietet. Dann wird hier im Forum auch das eine oder andere Missverständnis vermieden, welches auf Verständnisschwächen vom ethischen Definitionen zurückgeführt werden kann, also die semiotischen Codes nicht eindeutig bestimmt sind.

Uli


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



fireline schrieb:


> hi @all
> 
> wegen tierquälerei hat das amtsgericht regensburg einen sportangler zu saftigen 1200.-€ verurteilt
> 
> ...


 
|kopfkrat was ich davon halte...
nun ich würde es begrüssen & weitaus mehr davon halten,
wenn Väter & Mütter die ihre Kinder schlagen, 
an jedem Tage in der gleichen Höhe Strafgeld zahlen müßten!!!


Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass man Gesellschaften oder gesellschaftliche Systeme durchaus* homöoastisch* verstehen kann. Uli


 
Junge Junge #d #h... das heißt aber

*homöopatisch*

und vieles davon ist für den A****

oder aber anders ausgedrückt:

diese ad acta deduktive Relevanz tangiert mich periphär.


----------



## Hechtchris (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Ist doch richtig das der lebende köfi verboten worden ist !

Als ich das angeln angefangen habe war der lebende köfi schon verboten !!!!

Ich finde es auch gut so den armen lebenden fischen den haken durchrammen (wer weis wie manche idioten teilweise einen fisch gehakt haben lebendig vom after durchn mund ...... :v

Da kann man echt froh sein das man kein köderfisch ist ....


Wenns erlaubt wäre hät ichs sicher mal probiert aber ich würde da zu große gewissensbisse haben ....

Klar kann man jetz sagen der lebende köfi war viel fängiger und alles

aber den fisch einfach nur aus spaß den haken durch rücken oder sonstwo durchzubohren is auch nich so toll ....


klar haken wir fische indem wir sie fangen ...... aber das muss doch nicht sein mit dem lebenden köfi !


----------



## Case (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nein natürlich nicht!:vik:
> 
> Das kann doch garnicht!
> 
> ...



Das erzähl mal Deinem lebenden Köfi. Der stirbt sfort an durchgebranntem Gehirn. 
Meine Köfis leben nicht lange. Ich tauch sie unter Wasser und lass sie ertrinken.

Case


----------



## martin k (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

@Hechtchris:

Ob ein Angler nun weidgerecht vorgeht oder nicht, läßt sich nicht so einfach an ein paar Gesetzen festlegen...ich kann mit lebenden Köderfischen angeln und trotzdem ein weidgerechter Angler mit Respekt vor der Kreatur/Umwelt/Natur sein oder auch auf allen Paragraphen reiten und trotzdem ungestraft Schaden anrichten.
Mit ein bißchen Erfindungsgeist wäre es sogar möglich einen Köfi am Haken zu fixieren ohne denselben zu durchstechen. Auch wäre es legal möglich - in sagen wir mal 12h angeln mit z.B. 3 Ruten - 50 od. mehr Köfis "frischtot" zu verschleißen, vielleicht setzte ich sie noch schlimmeren Qualen aus indem ich sie aus Unwissenheit/Egalheit nicht weidgerecht töte. 
Hast Du die Fische mal gefragt was sie bevorzugen?

@all:
Bei uns in Oberösterreich scheint die Gesetzgebung noch weiter fortgeschritten zu sein wie sonstwo...auf der Vorderseite unseres Lizenzbuches findet sich ein Stempel mit den Worten
*Lebend fischen ist untersagt...* 

Grüße
Martin


----------



## Hechtchris (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Nö aber ich glaube 95 % sind sich zu bequem für schonende methoden da wird der fisch einfach durchbohrt und aus fertig #q


Ich weis ja nich wie du deine köderfische tötest aber wenn man einen gezielten schlag mit dem todschläger macht sind sie auf jedenfall tod und müssen nich qualvoll am haken für stunden hängen und dann vielleicht sogar als krüppelfische weiterschwimmen :v


----------



## Zoddl (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Woher kommen eigentlich solche Horror - Ideen???



> Ich finde es auch gut so den armen lebenden fischen den haken durchrammen (*wer weis wie manche idioten teilweise einen fisch gehakt haben lebendig vom after durchn mund* ...... :v



Wird so etwas mittlerweile bei der Fischereiprüfung gelehrt? 

Ist nichts persönliches gegen HechtChris, denn auch in älteren Thread gibts immer wieder solche Beiträge.
Irgendwo muss doch jemand so ne Propaganda betreiben? 


@Case


> Meine Köfis leben nicht lange. Ich tauch sie unter Wasser und lass sie ertrinken.


----------



## Hechtchris (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Weil ich schon mit älteren vereinskollegen mich oft unterhalte und da war so ne köderung eher nicht selten ......

Das ist keine horrorvision sondern altag als es noch erlaubt war klar gibts auch leute die ihre köderfische schonend durch lippe beködert haben was ich auch nicht sooo schlimm finden würde aber wie gesagt ich bin mir 100%ig sicher das sich 95 % der deutschen angler da zu bequem wären ! #c


----------



## tamandua (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Weil ich schon mit älteren vereinskollegen mich oft unterhalte und da war so ne köderung eher nicht selten ......
> 
> Das ist keine horrorvision sondern altag als es noch erlaubt war klar gibts auch leute die ihre köderfische schonend durch lippe beködert haben was ich auch nicht sooo schlimm finden würde aber wie gesagt ich bin mir 100%ig sicher das sich 95 % der deutschen angler da zu bequem wären ! #c



Zu bequem? Nichts ist bequemer und schneller gemacht als einen Köderfisch durch die Lippe zu haken. Jeder andere Methode dauert mitunter deutlich länger, möchte ich mal meinen#c.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

ok,ok, ich drücke mich verständlich aus.

Solange man nicht weiß, wie es zu dem Urteil gekommen ist, weiß man nicht wie es zu den 1200€ Strafe gekommen ist.

Es scheint ja hier allgemein anerkannt zu sein, dass es nicht zwingend notwendig ist mit lebenden Köfis zu fischen.
Das Gesetz kann man natürlich bezüglich seines Sinns hinterfragen und es ggfs ändern, wenn man eine Mehrheit dafür findet.

Nehmen wir mal an, der Typ hat den FA angepöbelt. 

Nehmen wir mal an, der Typ hat dem Richter erklärt, dass dieses Gesetz schwachsinnig ist. 

Nehmen wir mal an, der Typ hat gesagt, er würde wieder einen lebenden Köfi verwenden.

Sollten diese Annahmen auch nur zum Teil zutreffen, dann käme der Richter nicht umhin ein hohes Strafmaß auszusprechen, weil er dem Menschen deutlich machen müsste, dass Gesetze tatsächlich befolgt werden müssen.

Da wir das alles nicht wissen, können wir nur spekulieren was los gewesen ist.

Uli


----------



## martin k (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Wollte eigentlich mit meinem Posting nur klarstellen, dass Gesetze meist nicht in der Lage sind aus "schlechten" Menschen "gute" zu machen od. umgekehrt...

Zum Töten der (eher kleinen) Köfis gibt es bessere Methoden:
z.B. ein gezielter Fingerschnips auf den Kopf zum Betäuben und dann mit der Ködernadel einen Herzstich vornehmen, der dann zuverlässig auch das letzte Leben aus dem Tier aushauchen sollte...so versuche ich "Krüppelfische" zu vermeiden.

Das Kotzen kommt bei mir übrigens bei eingeschränkter Freiheit/bzw. beschränkten Gesetzen...

Grüße 
Martin


----------



## Zoddl (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

@HechtChris
Zwischen 100% sicher sein und *wissen* liegt aber nen gewaltiger Raum dazwischen.
Keiner, der mit lebend - KöFi angelt(e), zieht das Stahlvorfach quer durch den Körper zum Maul wieder heraus. Denn dann sollte nach kurzer Zeit, der lebende KöFi nen toter KöFi sein. Ansonsten ist halt alle halbe Stunde Köderfischwechsel angesagt.
Weisst wie?


----------



## voice (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

eines ist euch aber allen klar.....der tote köderfisch stirbt immer...
voice


----------



## Grundangler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Tja, der Mensch ist halt ein perverses Wesen. Er versucht um jeden Preis seine Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen, manchmal müssen dafür lebendige Tiere ihren Kopf hin halten, um den Fisch seines Lebens zu fangen. Damit diese Perversion nicht ausartet, gibt es Gesetze und Verbote und wer sie bricht wird bestraft. Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen. Es gibt kein! FÜR zu lebenden Köfis. Wenn man schon angelt, sollte man sich wenigstens an die Regeln halten. Ich finde es albern sich über solch ein Thema zu streiten. Wir haben alle schon mal nen Fisch gefangen und ich gehe fest davon aus, dass dieser Fisch nicht weniger Stress oder Schmerzen hatte als im der Haken ins Maul schlitzte, als der lebende Köfi dem der Drilling durch den Rücken gerammt wurde. Ich persönlich angel nicht mit leb. Köfi und werde jeden anschwärzen den ich erwische. Was wünscht man diesem? 300, 800 oder 1000€ Strafe? Warum nicht den Verlust von Haus und Hof? Wir können froh sein, dass es nicht mehr Einschränkungen gibt, denn genau genommen dürfte man jetzt schon gar nicht mehr angeln.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nachtrag zu Deutschland:
> 
> Deutschland gilt weltweit als eins der liberalsten Länder !
> 
> ...


 
Jein, Toni. Ich bin jedes Jahr für einige Wochen in den USA und hab dort viele Freunde und Bekannte. Es stimmt zwar, dass man uns dort um einige Freiheiten der BRD ( z.B. Freie Fahrt auf der Autobahn ) beneidet, generell aber schüttelt man den Kopf über die german rules. Als ich dieses Jahr zum Beispiel über die C&R Thematik sprach, haben die sich vor Lachen den Bauch gehalten. Es gibt dort nur Verwunderung, dass sich die Deutschen mit sowas überhaupt beschäftigen. Dass es z.B. kein Alkoholverbot auf den Straßen gibt, verwundert nicht nur die Amis, sondern auch mich. Ich halte diesbezüglich die Amerikanische Gesetzgebung für durchaus bewundernswert. Insbesondere wie man dort mit betrunkenen Autofahrern umgeht. 

@all

Eigentlich mal wieder ziemlich amüsant, die Diskussion hier. 
Ist Euch schon mal aufgefallen, dass nur wenige sagen: " Ich halte das soundso, aber wie es andere machen ist mir ziemlich egal "?

Genau das ist doch der Punkt. Jeder hat seine persönliche Einstellung zum Angeln. Jeder angelt, wie er mag. Und dann versuchen viele, Ihre Meinung anderen aufzuzwingen. 
*"Ich hab Recht, und jetzt müssen alle mein Recht haben."*
Genau so entstehen all diese unsinnigen Gesetze. 

Klar sind Regeln notwendig, in jeglicher Gesellschaftsform. Aber nur dann, wenn durch mein Handeln andere gefährdet, geschädigt oder mehr als den Umständem entsprechend belästigt werden. Um beim Thema Köfi zu bleiben, niemand wird durch die Verwendung eines lebenden Köfi´s beeinträchtigt, außer eben dem Köfi selbst. Nun aber den Köfi auf eine Stufe mit einem Säugetier oder gar einem Menschen zu stellen ist einfach völlig überzogen. Wer da Gewissensbisse hat, der lässt es halt. Wo ist das Problem ???
Tonis Beispiel mit dem Vorbeirasen an Schulen ist ein goldrichtiges Beispiel, leider etwas verzogen interpretiert. Wer mit 70 an einer Schule oder Kindergarten vorbeirast, zahlt - wieviel ? - sicher viel zu wenig. Der/Die gefährdet direkt das Leben von Kindern oder nimmt eine Gefährdung billigend in Kauf. Wo ist hier bitteschön die Verhältnismäßigkeit ?

Ralf


----------



## Veit (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Grundangler schrieb:


> *Tja, der Mensch ist halt ein perverses Wesen.*
> 
> Er versucht um jeden Preis seine Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen, manchmal müssen dafür lebendige Tiere ihren Kopf hin halten, um den Fisch seines Lebens zu fangen. Damit diese Perversion nicht ausartet, gibt es Gesetze und Verbote und wer sie bricht wird bestraft. Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen. Es gibt kein! FÜR zu lebenden Köfis. *Wenn man schon angelt*, sollte man sich wenigstens an die Regeln halten. Ich finde es albern sich über solch ein Thema zu streiten. Wir haben alle schon mal nen Fisch gefangen und ich gehe fest davon aus, dass dieser Fisch nicht weniger Stress oder Schmerzen hatte als im der Haken ins Maul schlitzte, als der lebende Köfi dem der Drilling durch den Rücken gerammt wurde. Ich persönlich angel nicht mit leb. Köfi und werde jeden anschwärzen den ich erwische. Was wünscht man diesem? 300, 800 oder 1000€ Strafe? *Warum nicht den Verlust von Haus und Hof?* Wir können froh sein, dass es nicht mehr Einschränkungen gibt, denn genau genommen dürfte man jetzt schon gar nicht mehr angeln.



Über diesen Beitrag hab ich mich richtig geärgert!!! :r Am ersten Satz ist allerdings wahres dran, vorallem trifft er auf Leute zu, die solchen Stuss fabrizieren. 
Das ist wirklich der Hammer, ich kanns nicht glauben, dass dies alles von nem Angler geschrieben wurde. Ich finde, solches Gedankengut ist es was unser Hobby gefährdet, denn es mutet höchst radikal und könnte genauso gut von einem Angelgegner (Peta) kommen.
Vorallem den Schluss find ich krass, da fehlt doch jegliche Relationen zum Tatbestand. 
Einfach widerlich!


----------



## Gunnar. (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Grundangler schrieb:


> Tja, der Mensch ist halt ein perverses Wesen. Er versucht um jeden Preis seine Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen, manchmal müssen dafür lebendige Tiere ihren Kopf hin halten, um den Fisch seines Lebens zu fangen.


Richtig ,aber....................Dann setze die Aussage zu 100% um und häng die Angelei an den Nagel. Alles andere ist Doppelmoral!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Hallo Veit,

Recht hast Du !!!!!
Allerdings ist gerade der letzte Absatz deswegen sehr bedenklich, weil er eigentlich Recht hat. 
Sieht man die Entwicklung der Einschränkungen in den letzten Jahren, die Ohnmacht unserer Verbände, die fehlende Lobby gepaart mit dem Desinteresse der Politiker und der riesengroßen Spielwiese neurotischer Tierschützer, besteht tatsächlich die Gefahr eines totalen Angelverbotes. 
Wir sind ein Kaninchen in der Schlinge und je mehr wir zappeln, um so schneller schließt sich die Schlinge. Zappeln wir nicht, sterben wir auch, nur langsamer. Also doch besser zappeln und hoffen, dass der Draht reißt. 

Ralf


----------



## Gunnar. (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wir sind ein Kaninchen in der Schlinge und je mehr wir zappeln, um so schneller schließt sich die Schlinge. Zappeln wir nicht, sterben wir auch, nur langsamer. Also doch besser zappeln und hoffen, dass der Draht reißt.


 
Ja Ralf und nu?? Was sagt uns diese Erkenntnis? Maulhalten?Kuschen?Oder bis zum erbrechen darüber zu palavern?? Ich seh da keinen Ausweg......................


----------



## Sailfisch (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @NorbertF, Ralle_24
> 
> |good:
> 
> ...



Es hat ganz schön gedauert bis "ein Angler" eine differenzierte Sichtweise zu Grunde gelegt hat. Nur gut, dass es noch Leute gibt die auch mal quer denken und gewillt sind ihre "NichtMainstreammeinung" auch kund zu tun. Ansonsten hätten wir jetzt wohl immer noch eine Aneinanderreihung von Postings nach dem Motto: Jawoll! Richtig! Drauf! 100.000,-- € Strafe! Schade dass die Todesstrafe abgschafft ist.  



Nick_A schrieb:


> Jungejunge .... ist zwar eine sehr interessante (und halbwegs sachlich geführte) Diskussion ... allerdings auch sehr stressig !
> 
> Ich würde gerne von den Leuten, die die Angelei mit lebenden Köderfischen verteufeln wissen, wie Sie zum Angeln an sich und zu Catch&Release stehen !;+
> 
> ...



Jo, aber die Spezies Angler macht sich lieber wechselseitig fertig als sich zu unterstützen.



voice schrieb:


> ich hab mich lange rausgehalten, da ich c&r nicht ins spiel bringen wollte... aber da es nunmal angesprochen wurde... den c&rler, der sich vehemment gegen das angeln mit lebendem köfi ausspricht finde ich die absolute lachnummer... das ist in meinen augen scheinheiligkeit im quadrat....
> voice



Sehe ich genauso!



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Sieht man die Entwicklung der Einschränkungen in den letzten Jahren, die Ohnmacht unserer Verbände, die fehlende Lobby gepaart mit dem Desinteresse der Politiker und der riesengroßen Spielwiese neurotischer Tierschützer, besteht tatsächlich die Gefahr eines totalen Angelverbotes.
> 
> Ralf



Jupp, wenn man die Sache mal konsequent zu Ende denkt, dann sehe ich ebenfalls diese Gefahr.
Daher habe ich auch bei meinen Vorträgen zu C&R immer auf diese Problematik hingewiesen, um zu versuchen dem VDSF klar zu machen, was eigentlich das Ergebnis seiner Thesen ist.

Fischereiverwaltungsbeamte können/dürfen/sollen von mir aus derlei Forderungen aufstellen. Wenn aber der eigenen Verband derlei Forderungen erhebt ohne die Sache zu Ende zu denken, so muss man sehr nachdenklich werden.


----------



## Veit (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist gerade der letzte Absatz deswegen sehr bedenklich, weil er eigentlich Recht hat.
> Sieht man die Entwicklung der Einschränkungen in den letzten Jahren, die Ohnmacht unserer Verbände, die fehlende Lobby gepaart mit dem Desinteresse der Politiker und der riesengroßen Spielwiese neurotischer Tierschützer, besteht tatsächlich die Gefahr eines totalen Angelverbotes.
> Wir sind ein Kaninchen in der Schlinge und je mehr wir zappeln, um so schneller schließt sich die Schlinge. Zappeln wir nicht, sterben wir auch, nur langsamer. Also doch besser zappeln und hoffen, dass der Draht reißt.
> 
> Ralf


Ja, das stimmt und genau deshalb find ich es so tragisch, dass es Leute in unseren Reihen gibt, die kräftig mithelfen, dass es immer mehr solcher Einschränkungen gibt und auch noch offen dazu stehen, dass sie gerne mal den Kollegen wegen irgendwas anschwärzen. Darum ist mir der Beitrag von Grundangler auch so negativ aufgestoßen. 
Ich heiße es nicht gut, wenn jemand mit lebendem Köfi angelt, aber es gibt schlimmeres und als Strafe den Verlust von Haus und Hof zu fordern, ist wirklich grotesk...


----------



## Bibbelmann (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

ich bin eh dafür Fischen das Wahlrecht zu geben. Und die Rente mit 67 (cm?).
Allerdings dürften sie auch nicht lebend-angeln gehn oder gar andere Fische bei lebendigem Leib  auffressen. Oder auch nur Würmer lebendig fressen. Oder lebende Fische töten oder lebende Würmer töten. Denn das ist Mord. Oder Pflanzen fressen, töten, wenn ihr versteht was ich mein.  Ausserdem bin ich gegen Atomenergie, wie sie zum Beispiel auch in der Sonne erzeugt wird. erschreckend. Schluß damit. And peace on earth##


----------



## tintenklecks (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hallo Veit,
> 
> die fehlende Lobby gepaart mit dem Desinteresse der Politiker und der riesengroßen Spielwiese neurotischer Tierschützer, besteht tatsächlich die Gefahr eines totalen Angelverbotes.
> Wir sind ein Kaninchen in der Schlinge und je mehr wir zappeln, um so schneller schließt sich die Schlinge. Zappeln wir nicht, sterben wir auch, nur langsamer. Also doch besser zappeln und hoffen, dass der Draht reißt.
> ...



Das Angeln wird nicht aussterben.Ein Angelverbot würde die Wirtschaft nicht zu lassen. und unterschätze mal nicht die Lobby der Industrie.....


----------



## Bibbelmann (9. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

ich bin eh dafür Fischen das Wahlrecht zu geben. Und die Rente mit 67 (cm?).
Allerdings dürften sie auch nicht lebend-angeln gehn oder gar andere Fische bei lebendigem Leib  auffressen. Oder auch nur Würmer lebendig fressen. Oder lebende Fische töten oder lebende Würmer töten. Denn das ist Mord. Oder Pflanzen fressen, töten, wenn ihr versteht was ich mein.  Ausserdem bin ich gegen Atomenergie, wie sie zum Beispiel in der Sonne stattfindet. erschreckend. Schluß damit.  Licht aus.And peace on earth##


----------



## Reisender (10. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Junge, Junge......#q 


Was ich hier als Legastheniger/Rechtsschrift Acrobat hier Lese ist eine Wucht.....#h 


Irgendwann hat man/n zu mir gesagt das es Verboten ist mit Lebend Köder zu Fischen !!!!

Also habe ich mein Köfis nicht mehr am Haken gebunden, sondern habe sie in die Pfanne gehauen (Mutter hat sich gefreud).........|supergri 



Ach Ja #h  ......Zum Thema.....|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat zurück....|wavey:  

Es gibt immer noch Schwarz-Angler !!!!|bla:


----------



## m-spec (10. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Hallo,

ich habe nicht den ganzen Thread verfolgt.

1.) Ich kann eine Verurteilung aufgrund eines Verstoßes gegen eine Regelung komplett nachvollziehen, da hat sich dann jeder an die eigene Nase zu packen wenn er "verknackt"wird.

2.) Es gibt durchaus Anködermöglichkeiten für den lebenden Köderfisch ohne den Fisch zu verletzen.Diese Möglichkeit sollte in der gesetztlichen Regelung Einzug halten damit man nicht kriminalisiert wird wenn man seinem Hobby nachgeht.

3.) Es gibt die Möglichkeit für die Gewässer Ausnahmegenehmigungen zu bekommen für den lebenden Köderfisch. Also ist hier dann der Verein gefordert/gefragt.

Petri

m-spec


----------



## angel-daddy (10. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Hallo,
@reisender: Ich weiß ja nicht ob Du das Ernst meinst( Legastheniker) usw. ..........
Du solltest aber Deine Beiträge vor dem Senden auch noch mal überarbeiten!

Gruß nach Saarbrücken


----------



## porscher (10. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

@grundangler

son dummes zeug hab ich selten gelesen.ich muss veit recht geben."grundangler" ist kein angler.dann müßte man noch das fischen mit lebenden ködern auch verbieten,denn maden und würmen empfinden auch schmerzen.dann können wir gleich den "angelladen" zumachen und uns alle ein anderes hobby suchen.man man man


----------



## Hechthunter21 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat was ich davon halte...
> nun ich würde es begrüssen & weitaus mehr davon halten,
> wenn Väter & Mütter die ihre Kinder schlagen,
> an jedem Tage in der gleichen Höhe Strafgeld zahlen müßten!!!
> ...


 
dass wird der Fred des Wochenendes...#d 

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## silviomopp (10. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

#6





angel-daddy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @reisender: Ich weiß ja nicht ob Du das Ernst meinst( Legastheniker) usw. ..........
> Du solltest aber Deine Beiträge vor dem Senden auch noch mal überarbeiten!
> 
> Gruß nach Saarbrücken


 
#6   |good: |good: |good:  #6


----------



## b&z_hunter (10. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Veit schrieb:


> Über diesen Beitrag hab ich mich richtig geärgert!!! :r Am ersten Satz ist allerdings wahres dran, vorallem trifft er auf Leute zu, die solchen Stuss fabrizieren.
> Das ist wirklich der Hammer, ich kanns nicht glauben, dass dies alles von nem Angler geschrieben wurde. Ich finde, solches Gedankengut ist es was unser Hobby gefährdet, denn es mutet höchst radikal und könnte genauso gut von einem Angelgegner (Peta) kommen.
> Vorallem den Schluss find ich krass, da fehlt doch jegliche Relationen zum Tatbestand.
> Einfach widerlich!



Vait mit deinen 21 Jahren bist reifer wie manch anderer der sich 
hier versucht hat. SUPER !!!#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



tintenklecks schrieb:


> Das Angeln wird nicht aussterben.Ein Angelverbot würde die Wirtschaft nicht zu lassen. und unterschätze mal nicht die Lobby der Industrie.....


 
Die einzige Wirtschaft, die sich dagegen auflehnen würde ist die Anglerkneipe um die Ecke.

Nee, im Ernst. Da gibt es doch tatsächlich jemanden der glaubt, wir Angler hätten eine Lobby. Wo bitte ist denn die ??
Ach so, Du meinst die Hersteller. Leider sitzen die im Ausland und Deutschland ist, vom Umsatz mit Angelgeräten her, eher ein kleiner Markt dessen Volumen sich auch noch auf zahlreiche Hersteller verteilt. Und die sind sich letztlich auch nicht grün. Dann haben wir noch die Händler. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob die inzwischen organisiert sind. Wenn ja, soist das kein Überflieger. 
Und unsere Verbände und Vereine....ohne Wore.
Letztlich sind da noch wir Angler selbst. Ääääh, nun ja. Man lese sich nur mal einige Freds zu diversen Themen durch und ergötze sich an der Einigkeit.

Nee, eine Lobby ist was, das langsam über Jahre wächst. Eine Lobby existiert durch Beziehungen, gleiche Ziele und Interessen, meist komerzieller Art, und... Geld. 
" Hey, da will man ernsthaft das Angeln verbieten. Kommt und lasst uns mal eben ne Lobby bilden ". Vergiß es.

Ralf


----------



## Morgenhecht (10. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich finde es erschreckend, dass sich Angler gegenseitig so "zerfleischen". Klar gibt es unterschiedliche Ansichten, aber man kann doch vernünftig reagieren und mal durchatmen bevor man schreibt, oder?

Zum Lebenden Köderfisch kann ich nur einige wenige Dinge sagen: Es ist verboten. Es ist eine klare und eindeutige Regelung. Man kann zwar über die Regelung an sich streiten, aber man sollte auch froh sein, dass es (auch) so eindeutige Regelungen gibt. Es gibt nämlich mehr als genug schwammige Regelungen und Gesetze, bei denen im Zweifel erst ein Gericht bemüht werden muss, um die richtige Auslegung (und dann evtl. nur im Einzelfall) klarzustellen. Das ist dann für den einzelnen Angler bestimmt zu spät (wenn er vor Gericht steht). Rechtssicherheit ist ein oft unterschätztes Gut. Beim Verbot des Lebenden Köderfischs herrscht doch wohl Rechtssicherheit, denn das ist überall in Deutschland klar und eindeutig geregelt.

Seid in diesem Fall froh darüber und gebt euren "Kampfesmut" lieber für andere Dinge her. Z.B. für mehr Freizügigkeit der deutschen Anglerschaft innerhalb der eigenen (Bundes-)Grenzen. Diese "Kleinstaaterei" im Namen der Länderhoheit Fischereirecht könnte man bestimmt für Freizeitangler angenehmer gestalten. Nur müsste man sich (endlich) zusammensetzen und an einem Strang ziehen. Dann ginge einiges.


Gruß
Morgenhecht


----------



## Laserbeak (10. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

@Morgenhecht:

Klasse Post !  :m
Vor allem der Begriff Rechtssicherheit hat es mir angetan.
Hier ist die Rechtslage nämlich wirklich eindeutig.
Und da wir eine Vereinigung ohne wirkliche Lobby sind halte ich es für äußerst bedenklich, sich in einem öffentlichen Forum wie diesem ganz deutlich für einen Rechtsbruch auszusprechen.
Das ist mehr als unter der Gürtellinie.
Gesetz ist Gesetz. Und die Einhaltung der Gesetze ist eben Bürgerpflicht. Dieses Gesetz zu umgehen und es hier auch noch öffentlich zu bekkennen ist .... hmmmm

Dafür bin ich echt zu höflich um das zu schreiben, was ich gerade denke.


----------



## b&z_hunter (10. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Veit schrieb:


> Über diesen Beitrag hab ich mich richtig geärgert!!! :r Am ersten Satz ist allerdings wahres dran, vorallem trifft er auf Leute zu, die solchen Stuss fabrizieren.
> Das ist wirklich der Hammer, ich kanns nicht glauben, dass dies alles von nem Angler geschrieben wurde. Ich finde, solches Gedankengut ist es was unser Hobby gefährdet, denn es mutet höchst radikal und könnte genauso gut von einem Angelgegner (Peta) kommen.
> Vorallem den Schluss find ich krass, da fehlt doch jegliche Relationen zum Tatbestand.
> Einfach widerlich!





Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> dass wird der Fred des Wochenendes...#d
> 
> Grüsse aus Indien#h





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die einzige Wirtschaft, die sich dagegen auflehnen würde ist die Anglerkneipe um die Ecke.
> 
> Nee, im Ernst. Da gibt es doch tatsächlich jemanden der glaubt, wir Angler hätten eine Lobby. Wo bitte ist denn die ??
> Ach so, Du meinst die Hersteller. Leider sitzen die im Ausland und Deutschland ist, vom Umsatz mit Angelgeräten her, eher ein kleiner Markt dessen Volumen sich auch noch auf zahlreiche Hersteller verteilt. Und die sind sich letztlich auch nicht grün. Dann haben wir noch die Händler. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob die inzwischen organisiert sind. Wenn ja, soist das kein Überflieger.
> ...



Genau si isses. Wir schreiben das 2024 !!!
Neueste Nachrichten:" Wie nannte man  Früher eigentlich Leute die fische mit der Angel fingen ?":c


----------



## joopie (10. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Das Thema mit dem lebenden Köderfisch ist doch, zumindest zur Zeit, durch. Das durch Tierschützer, Politiker und wegknickende Verbandsfürsten abgesegnete Verbot ist Gesetz. An Gesetze sollte man sich halten, ansonsten droht Strafe.

Amtsgericht Emmerich laut NRZ vom 06.03.2007
Selbständiger fischte mit lebendigem Köderfisch im Rhein bei Rees und wurde durch die Wasserschutzpolizei erwischt.
Angelgeräte, Fischerei- und Erlaubnischein wurden beschlagnahmt, Anzeige erstellt.
Ergebnis:
Verurteilung zu 1.400 €, Tragen der Prozesskosten, Einzug des Angelgeräts und der Erlaubnisscheine.

Es weis also jeder was auf ihn zukommt, wenn er erwischt wird.
:r 
PS: Viel mehr Sorgen macht mir, dass in meinem Angelgewässer in Holland der blöde Berufsfischer wieder Netze durchgezogen hat und über 1.200 kg nur an Zander entnommen hat!
:r :r


----------



## Hechthunter21 (11. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

|kopfkrat deswegen muß der auf Erwerb & Einkommen angw.Berufsfischer nicht unbedingt "blöd" sein...!

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## joopie (11. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Doch, der dortige Berufsfischer hat lediglich eine kostenfreie Genehmigung. Mit der entnimmt er zentnerweise Fisch ohne eine geringste Besatzmaßnahme vorzunehmen. Mithin entzieht er sich auf Dauer selbst die Berufsgrundlage bzw. lässt sich über die Sportfischer bzw.Verband den Besatz subventionieren.

Aus Interesse habe ich selbst über längere Zeit versucht zu ergründen, was er denn wann und wo fängt.
Sobald er fremde Personen sieht, bleibt das Netz im Wasser.
Ich habe selbst gesehen, wie er in der Schonzeit im April zentnerweise untermaßige Zander, die elendiglich in den Flügelnetzen verreckten, entnommen hat. Die werden dann zusammen mit den Mengen an Brassen, zu Hühnerfutter verarbeitet. 

Das Thema der Binnenfischerei in den Niederlanden wird zur Zeit sehr kontrovers diskutiert, wobei sich der niederländische Verband übrigens auch sehr für die deutsche Fischerei einsetzt.

Was nützt es uns in Deutschland eigentlich, wenn wir wir hier wieder Wanderfische wie Lachs etc. im Rhein ansiedeln und diese anschliessend beim Wiederaufstieg zum Laichen in den großflächigen Netzen der niederländischen Berufsfischer in Waal und Lek landen?

Ich habe nichts gegen eine Berufsfischerei die vernünftig gehandhabt wird. Wenn dies allerdings lediglich zu Lasten der Bestände und der Sportfischerei geht, finde ich diese schon blöde!
#q


----------



## fireline (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

@joopie
des is doch bei unseren berufsfischern dasselbe,vor ein paar tagen beobachtete ich einen bf wie er seine netze leerte(war nicht viel drinnen),auf jedenfall sah ich wie er ein paar hechte aus dem netz holte und in den bottich auf seiner zille warf,als er dann später an land fuhr fragte ich ihn ob die schonzeit für ihn nicht gelte,darauf die lapidare antwort er bräuchte die hechte für untersuchungszwecke,man kommt an solche leute nicht ran,ausser man wird zum stalker(mit fotoapp. und kamera)
mfg


----------



## angel-daddy (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Amtsgericht Emmerich laut NRZ vom 06.03.2007
Selbständiger fischte mit lebendigem Köderfisch im Rhein bei Rees und wurde durch die Wasserschutzpolizei erwischt.
Angelgeräte, Fischerei- und Erlaubnischein wurden beschlagnahmt, Anzeige erstellt.
Ergebnis:
Verurteilung zu 1.400 €, Tragen der Prozesskosten, Einzug des Angelgeräts und der Erlaubnisscheine.

Diese Verhältnismäßigkeit(Vergehen/ Bestrafung) halte ich ebenfalls für einen WITZ!

Aber ich muss gestehen, in den letzten Jahren habe ich 90% unserer Rechtssprechung nur schwer bis gar nicht nachvollziehen können. Vielleicht fehlt mir der nötige Weitblick.....#c 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Sarkasmus on:

Na und ?????

Wenn man mit 100 km/h an einer Schule mit Tempo 30 Zone durchrast, kostet das immerhin 425.-€, 3 Punkte und 3 Monate Fahrverbot. Und dabei ist noch nicht einmal ein Fisch verletzt worden. 

Sarkasmus off

Ralf


----------



## NorbertF (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Jopp. So ist das bei uns. Man darf seine Gewässer vom Unrat reinigen, man darf sie pflegen, bepflanzen und mit Fisch besetzen. Angeln darf man sogar auch hin und wieder unter Beachtung vieler Vorschriften.
Man kann auch Schwarzangler denen das alles egal ist anzeigen. Diese Anzeigen werden dann eingestellt.
Aber einmal einen Fisch zurückgesetzt oder mit Köderfisch geangelt darf man 1200 Euro Strafe zahlen. Das ist Deutschland.


----------



## maesox (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Die höhe der Stafe beim angeln mit lebendem Köfi steht im Gegensatz zu manch anderen,härteren Staftaten in keinerlei Verhältnis!!!!!!!#d 

TL Matze


----------



## NorbertF (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Genau. Sowas nennt man Willkür, mit Recht und Gesetz hat das sehr wenig zu tun.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Willkür möchte ich das nicht nennen. Es ist eher ein glänzendes Beispiel für die Verschrobenheit von Teilen unserer Gesellschaft und der immer mehr fortschreitenden Entfremdung zur Natur. Tiere werden zu sehr vermenschlicht, habe ich des öfteren geschrieben. Eigentlich muss man sogar sagen, dass der Schutz von Tieren - zumindest teilweise - höher angesiedelt ist, als der des Menschen. Nicht der gesunde Menschenverstand leitet Gesetzgebung und Politik, sondern was gerade " in " oder "angesagt" ist.
Lobbyismus ersetzt in weiten Teilen die Demokratie und wer keine Lobby hat, erfährt auch keine Demokratie.

Ralf


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sarkasmus on:
> 
> Na und ?????
> 
> ...


 
Paragraphenreiter-Modus an: |znaika: 

Nicht ganz, das sind die Regelsätze des Bußgeldkataloges für ein Überschreiten der zulässigen Höchstgeschwindigkeit innerorts um MEHR ALS 70 km/h. Die gelten in der 30er-Zone also ERST ab 101 km/h vorwerfbarer Geschwindigkeit. 100 Sachen in der 30er Zone sehen als Regelsatz (von dem natürlich im Einzelfall abgewichen werden kann!) 300,00 € Geldbuße, 4 Punkte und 3 Monate Fahrverbot vor.

Paragraphenreiter-Modus aus... :m 

So, nun mal kurz zum eigentlichen Thema. Leider kenne ich das diesem Thread zugrunde liegende Urteil nicht im Volltext - und deshalb kann ich (und eigentlich auch jeder andere, der die Urteilsgründe nicht kennt) nichts zur Angemessenheit des Strafmaßes sagen. 1.200 Euro oder auch 1.400 Euro in dem später erwähnten zweiten Urteil sagen nämlich über das eigentliche Strafmaß gar nichts aus.

Wie hier sicher so gut wie jeder weiß (aus den unsäglichen Gerichtsshows auf Sat1 und RTL :v ), werden Geldstrafen nach Tagessätzen bemessen. Die Höhe des einzelnen Tagessatzes hat dann gar nichts mehr mit dem zugrunde liegenden Delikt zu tun, sondern richtet sich ALLEIN nach dem Einkommen des Angeklagten. Faustregel: Nettoeinkommen : 30 = Höhe des Tagessatzes (bei Unterhaltsverpflichtungen usw. gibts natürlich Ausnahmen, dort werden entsprechende Abzüge vorgenommen). 1.200 Euro können also für einen recht gut verdienenden Delinquenten 10 Tagessätze sein (bei 3.600 Euro netto/mtl.), für einen Hartz-IV-Empfänger dagegen 120 Tagessätze (dort legen die Gerichte in aller Regel 10 Euro je Tagessatz zugrunde).

Hat da evtl. jemand nähere Infos, wie sich die "1.200 bzw. 1.400 Euro Strafe" zusammensetzen?

Gruß aus dem hohen Norden

Jörg


----------



## joopie (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Hallo,
ich hab nochmal in Archiv der Zeitung nachgelesen, Es waren nicht 1400 € sondern 1600 €. Da es sich um einen Selbständigen handelte ging es da um 40 Tagessätze a 40 €.
Da der Angeklagte vor Gericht wohl etwas uneinsichtig war und angab, weiterhin mit dem lebenden Köderfisch zu angeln, wurde die Richterin wohl etwas drastisch!
Den Zeitungsartikel kann ich wegen einer eventuellen Rechteverletzung leider nicht öffentlich einstellen!
|kopfkrat


----------



## maesox (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Das war quasi ein Rebell  |muahah: !!!! wenn ich mir das vorstelle wie`s da im Gericht abgegangen ist lach ich mich kaputt!!:q :q 

Die sollen Ihre kostbare Zeit für andere u schwerwiegendere Fälle nutzen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Immer wieder Herrlich ...Deutschland!:vik: 

An der Saone bin ich blöd angemacht worden, 
da ich beim Spinnfischen zu viel Radau & Unruhe verbreitet habe.
So war zumind.die Meinung der 3 Franzosen welche mit Lebend.Köfi am System still im Gras saßen ...|kopfkrat 

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

@ joopie:

Erstmal vielen Dank für Deine E-Mail mit dem Wortlaut der Pressemeldung! Natürlich gibt das nicht die Urteilsbegründung wieder, aber immerhin. Zumindest das genaue Strafmaß steht ja nun fest.

40 Tagessätze sind schon nicht unerheblich, muß ich sagen. Habe zwar in einem meiner ersten Fälle als Strafverteidiger schon ein deutlich drastischeres Urteil wegen Tierquälerei (auf "schlau": Verstoß gegen § 17 Nr. 1 und 2 TierSchG) erlebt, aber der angeklagte Sachverhalt war auch sehr viel schwerwiegender und hatte nichts mit Angeln zu tun.

Hier in Schleswig-Holstein ist übrigens auch vor nicht allzu langer Zeit ein Angler wegen Tierquälerei verurteilt worden, weil er mit einem lebenden Köderfisch geangelt haben soll. Auf der Seite des Landessportfischerverbandes S-H habe ich von dem Urteil gelesen, dort stand aber leider nur "600 Euro Geldstrafe". Nun ja, das war am Amtsgericht Schleswig und bei der (namentlich erwähnten) Richterin habe ich zufällig gerade ein Verfahren laufen, in welchem ich "meine schützende Hand über den Angeklagten halte"  . Vielleicht denke ich beim nächsten Hauptverhandlungstermin daran, sie mal nach dem Fall und dem genauen Strafmaß zu fragen. das Urteil ist zwar nicht rechtskräftig, da der Angler Berufung eingelegt hat - aber interessieren würde mich das genaue erstinstanzliche Ergebnis schon.

Nun denn, wieder einmal schönen Gruß aus Plön!

Jörg


----------



## angel-daddy (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Hallo Jörg,
Dein Satz endet mit "geangelt haben soll"........Das klingt für mich merkwürdig. Hast Du da eine Erläuterung?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

@ angel-daddy

Hallo Martin! Ich habe diese Formulierung gewählt, da der Angler laut der Mitteilung des LSFV-SH behauptet hatte, den Köderfisch vor dem Anködern getötet zu haben.


----------



## angel-daddy (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Ah so!
Bei mir kommen jetzt immer zusätzlich zum Köderfisch ein paar Maden oder ein halber Tauwurm mit auf den Haken. Desweiteren sollte sich irgendjemand näher als 20m meinen Angelsachen nähern, schneide ich einfach die Schnur durch. Er kann ja dann in den Rhein springen und nach Beweise suchen!
Das alles mache ich natürlich nur, falls ich mal irgendwann vorhabe gegen das Gesetz zu verstoßen....

Wir machen uns unsere Welt ja selber!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Morgenhecht (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Wo ein Wille, da ein Weg. Das gilt in jede Richtung - egal, ob man die Richtung persönlich für positiv oder für negativ hält.

Gruß
Morgenhecht


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Nordlicht1975 schrieb:


> Paragraphenreiter-Modus an: |znaika:
> 
> Nicht ganz, das sind die Regelsätze des Bußgeldkataloges für ein Überschreiten der zulässigen Höchstgeschwindigkeit innerorts um MEHR ALS 70 km/h. Die gelten in der 30er-Zone also ERST ab 101 km/h vorwerfbarer Geschwindigkeit. 100 Sachen in der 30er Zone sehen als Regelsatz (von dem natürlich im Einzelfall abgewichen werden kann!) 300,00 € Geldbuße, 4 Punkte und 3 Monate Fahrverbot vor.
> 
> ...


 
Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht mit den 100 Km/h. Da hab ich mich nicht genau genug ausgedrückt. 
Dennoch, auch die Höhe der Tagessätze ist nicht gerecht, bezogen auf mein Beispiel.
Der Multimillionär, der mit einem seiner Ferraris mit mehr als 100 km/h ( nach Abzug der Toleranz ) durch die 30er Zone prescht, zahlt genau das Gleiche Bußgeld wie der Harz IV Empfänger in seinem 15 Jahre alten Golf. 
Angeln beide mit lebendem Köfi, entscheidet das Einkommen über die Höhe der Strafe. Dabei könnte man sogar noch davon ausgehen, dass der Harz IV Empfänger die gefangenen Fische wirklich sehr gut als Erweiterung des Speisezettels brauchen kann und deshalb auf den ( vermeintlich ) fängigeren lebenden Köfi ausgewichen ist. Während dessen der Multi das sicher nicht nötig hat. 

Ralf


----------



## fireline (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

@angeldaddy



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Desweiteren sollte sich irgendjemand näher als 20m meinen Angelsachen nähern, schneide ich einfach die Schnur durch.



dann würdest bei uns im sommer nicht zum angeln kommen,soviel spaziergänger,du würdest dann nur schnur durchschneiden und montage wieder herrichten,bei uns an der donau läuft der damm an manchen stellen keine 3 m vom wasser entlang

mfg


----------



## angel-daddy (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

@fireline:das sieht am Rhein auf dem Buhnenkopf etwas anders aus....

Gruß Martin


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Diese Diskussion ist schon wieder ganz erstaunlich.

Mich wundert, dass hier noch keiner gesagt:"Recht so, so ein blöder Hirnie bringt uns Angler mal wieder in Verruf."

Erst verstößt er gegen Bestimmungen, die allgemein vielleicht nicht befürwortet werden, aber zumindest von vielen Anglern akzeptiert werden. Dann macht er einen auf Laut und wird entsprechend so bestraft, dass er das auch merkt.

So what?

Wenn ich mit 100Km/h am Kindergarten vorbei donner und es auf eine Verhandlung ankommen lasse und dem Richter dann erkläre, dass ich das jederzeit wieder tue, weil ich finde, dass das einfach mein Recht ist, was passiert denn dann?

Ich denke solche Typen erweisen den Anglern einen Bärendienst, denn der Kerl steht in der Öffentlichkeit für uns alle.

Einige Postings sind hier ja wohl echt grenzwertig. Daraus das Hechte Fische fressen abzuleiten, dass der Mensch ja wohl mehr Rechte haben müsste, lässt nur den Schluß zu, dass das Hirn des Verfassers ungefähr Hechthirngröße hat.

Lucius und Grundangler so anzugreifen ist ziemlich albern und weist auf mangelnde Größe hin.

Eventuell sollte der eine oder andere, sicherlich ist das nicht jedem zuzumuten, darüber nachdenken, dass es ein Privileg ist mit lebenden Tieren so umzugehen wie wir das tun. 
Natürlich ist der lebende Köfi lange Jahre der Köder schlechthin gewesen. Dann hat sich unsere Gesellschaft verändert und nun ist er verboten. Wer sich als Angler nicht in der Lage sieht, solchen Verboten folge zu leisten, der schadet letztendlich uns allen. Jetzt muss man eben auf andere Köder ausweichen und das geht ja auch. Wer das nicht einsieht, der muss eben zahlen. Fertig.


Uli


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Hallo Uli,

im Grunde hast Du ja Recht. Hier ging es m.E. zum Schluß nur um die Verhältnismäßigkeit der Strafe. Und die ist nunmal nicht gegeben. Wobei nicht unbedingt gesagt ist, dass die Strafe bei der Verwendung des lebenden Köfis zu hoch ist, sondern vielmehr die für schwerwiegendere Vergehen im Verhältnis dazu zu gering.

Ralf


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Das sehe ich ganz genauso. Verglichen mit anderen Delikten ist das sicher eine hohe Strafe, allerdings entschuldigt das eine das andere nicht. Letztlich ist die Höhe wohl auch seinem Verhalten angepasst worden und ist nicht unbedingt repräsentativ.

Wenn der wirklich im Gericht auch noch einen auf dicke Hose gemacht hat, dann kann ich nur sagen, selbst schuld, dazu zwingt einen ja keiner.


Uli


----------



## angel-daddy (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Genau!


----------



## angel-daddy (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Und trotzdem braucht er vor Gericht auch keinen auf Reue zu machen um vielleicht etwas weniger zu bezahlen. Er hat geäußert das ihm das nicht gefällt. Ist doch in Ordnung!


----------



## angel-daddy (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Und wenn er hier nicht mehr angeln darf/ will, dann fährt er halt woanders hin. Daran wird unsere Deutsche Bürokratie nichts machen können.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Und wenn er hier nicht mehr angeln darf/ will, dann fährt er halt woanders hin. Daran wird unsere Deutsche Bürokratie nichts machen können.


 
Stimmt. 

In der EU hat er dabei allerdings nicht die allergrößte Auswahl.

Hier gehts übrigens nicht um Bürokratie, sondern um Rechtsprechung. 

Und hast Recht, er muss keine Reue zeigen um eine mildere Geldbuße zu bekommen, dazu ist keiner verpflichtet. Vielleicht wäre es schlauer gewesen, vielleicht wäre es sogar noch schlauer gewesen garnicht erst mit lebendem Köfi zu angeln, aber wer es sich leisten kann... 

Uli


----------



## angel-daddy (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Eben, es gibt ja auch genügend 
Leute die kein Parkverbot kennen, sondern nur teures Parken!


----------



## duck_68 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Eben, es gibt ja auch genügend
> Leute die kein Parkverbot kennen, sondern nur teures Parken!





Es soll sogar schon unverbesserliche, notorische Falschparker gegeben haben, die deswegen ihren Führerschein abgeben mussten:q :q :q 

Wer einen auf "dicke Hose" macht, ist selbst schuld!!#q 


Martin#h


----------



## fireline (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Und trotzdem braucht er vor Gericht auch keinen auf Reue zu machen um vielleicht etwas weniger zu bezahlen. Er hat geäußert das ihm das nicht gefällt. Ist doch in Ordnung!



wer will denn heut noch die wahrheit hören ...


mfg


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



sundvogel schrieb:


> ok,ok, ich drücke mich verständlich aus.
> 
> Solange man nicht weiß, wie es zu dem Urteil gekommen ist, weiß man nicht wie es zu den 1200€ Strafe gekommen ist.
> 
> ...


 
Achja , man soll sich ja nicht selbst zitieren, dieses Posting ist von Seite 6, glaube ich. 

Uli


----------



## angel-daddy (12. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

hehe, vielleicht hast Du recht.......


----------



## NorbertF (13. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



> Stimmt.
> 
> In der EU hat er dabei allerdings nicht die allergrößte Auswahl.



Wie kommst du denn darauf?


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Norwegen, Dänemark,Österreich,Schweden, Großbritannien, Schweiz, Holland.

Klar gibt es auch andere Länder, wie Frankreich, aber ich müsste um mit lebenden Köfi gesetzeskonform zu fischen schon ganz schön weit fahren. 

Aber wie gesagt, wer so geil darauf ist, der wird schon einigen Stress und Kosten in Kauf nehmen. 

Uli


----------



## NorbertF (13. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Jo voll stressig  Ich hab knapp 2 Kilometer nach Frankreich^^


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Da hast du es gut. Ich bin in 1,5h in Dänemark und in 1h an der Ostsee.:q 

Und fischt du in Frankreich mit lebendem Köfi?

Uli


----------



## joopie (13. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Ob das verbotene Fischen mit dem lebenden Köderfisch so erfolgreich ist, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.
Ein langjähriger Angelkollege von mir in den Niederlanden kann es auch einfach nicht lassen.
Den allerdings bei seinem verbotenen Tun zu beobachten, hat auch etwas für sich!
- gehetzter Blick,
- rotierende Ohren,
- ständig drehender Kopf,
- beim kleinsten Laut oder Verdacht hektisches herausnehmen der Rute oder versuchtes (meist erfolglos) Abschlagen des Köderfisches,
- Ansätze von Verfolgungswahn!
Einmal hat er eine komplette Rute mit Rolle versenkt!

Mehr Zander fängt er übrigens nicht!


----------



## NorbertF (13. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Da hast du es gut. Ich bin in 1,5h in Dänemark und in 1h an der Ostsee.:q
> 
> Und fischt du in Frankreich mit lebendem Köfi?
> 
> Uli



Ich fische gar nicht mit Köfi, ich angel zu 99,9% nur mit Spinnködern. Vor 4 Jahren glaube ich hab ich da mal mit Köfi geangelt, der war aber tot. Aber ich könnte #h


----------



## Zoddl (13. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Sundvogel kann ich dann doch nicht ganz zustimmen! Zumindest nicht folgendem Teil vom Posting:


> Ich denke solche Typen erweisen den Anglern einen Bärendienst, denn der (1)*Kerl steht in der Öffentlichkeit für uns alle*.
> 
> Einige Postings sind hier ja wohl echt grenzwertig. Daraus das Hechte Fische fressen abzuleiten, (2)*dass der Mensch ja wohl mehr Rechte haben müsste*, lässt nur den Schluß zu, dass das Hirn des Verfassers ungefähr Hechthirngröße hat.
> 
> ...



1. Der hier schon öfters erwähnte Autofahrer, vertritt ebenfalls nicht die Gesamtheit der Autolenker. Vielmehr ist er nur das schwarze Schaf, dass zudem auch noch erwischt wurde.
Terrorzellen wie z.B. PET* werfen uns auf ihren "Promotion - Touren" sowieso die Misshandlung von Tieren bzw. Tierquälerei vor. Eine (einmalige bzw. seltene) Pressemitteilung zeugt dann eher davon, dass sich der Grossteil der Angler an die Gesetze hält und weniger mit den Vorwürfen von unseren Schützerterroristen zu tun hat. Ist der Anzeigende selbst Angler,.... na umso besser für das öffentliche Ansehen!

2. Das der "Mensch" mehr Rechte als Tiere besitzt, beweist er sich täglich beim Thema Nutztierhaltung oder Haustierhaltung selbst. Er versteht unter "artgerechter Haltung" einen Lebensraum mit x - Quadratmetern und gut! Obs nun das Huhn beim Bauern ist oder die Schlange, Chinchilla, Wellensittich,....  im heimischen Terrarium. Letzteres wird aber nur ungern erwähnt.
Gut, Fische oder allgemein Wildtiere, sind keine Haus- oder Nutztiere und sollte man vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt mit diesen Vergleichen. Allerdings schert es auch selten jemanden wirklich, wenn durch Gewässerverbauung oder z.B. durch eine Waldautobahn der Lebensraum von Individuuen unbewohnbar gemacht wird. 
Und zu guter letzt wird auch im Winter nicht darauf verzichtet, mit "Gehhilfen" per "Nordic Walking" quer durch die "Natur" zu stapfen, um während "dem Entspannens" aufgeschreckte Rehe und Hasen zu beobachten. Das dies vor allem im mageren Winter nicht jedem Tier unbedingt in den Tagesablauf passt, scheint aber auch niemanden zu jucken. Man erfreut sich schliesslich an der Natur.

3. Naja, is dann aber eher eine Erlaubnis. 
Mit dieser erwartet man von mir einen korrekten und verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Natur und dem Individuum Fisch. Was korrekt und verantwortungsvoll ist, sagt mir der Gesetzgeber. 
Mache ich von C&R Gebrauch handle ich nicht verantwortungsvoll! Sagt er zumindest und entzieht mir möglicherweise meine Erlaubnis. Zusätzlich verstosse ich damit gegen das Tierschutzgesetz und werde somit in einem Atemzug mit Tierquälern genannt.
Als Privileg würd ich so nen Käse nicht bezeichnen.

4. Das ist diesselbe Gesellschaft, die ihren Müll im Gewässer entsorgt. Diesselbe Gesellschaft, die Punkt zwei (mein oben das) akzeptiert und diesselbe Gesellschaft, die sich nen Dreck um den Erhalt "ihrer" Gewässer bekümmert. Genausowenig, wie sie überhaupt vom Leben unter Wasser weiss. Aber Tierschutz findet sie schick und "trendy"!
Sorry, aber die kann mich mal...

5. Fragt sich nur, ob und wo das endet!


----------



## Imbeck2514 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Gott sei Dank, war der Delphinthread unwichtiger. Super das wir Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Sundvogel kann ich dann doch nicht ganz zustimmen! Zumindest nicht folgendem Teil vom Posting:
> 
> 
> 1. Der hier schon öfters erwähnte Autofahrer, vertritt ebenfalls nicht die Gesamtheit der Autolenker. Vielmehr ist er nur das schwarze Schaf, dass zudem auch noch erwischt wurde.
> ...


 
Zu 1. Das sehe ich völlig anders. Wir stehen hier als Vertreter eines zumindest bei Teilen der Bevölkerung umstrittenen Hobbys. Wer das nicht wahrnimmt ist ignorant. 
Das bedeutet schlicht das man mit der Ausübung seines Hobbys sensibel umgehen  und nicht noch Angriffsflächen bieten sollte. 

Zu 2. Das der Mensch mehr Rechte hat als Tiere versteht sich von selbst. Allerdings aus der Tatsache abzuleiten, dass Tiere andere Tiere töten, dass der Mensch dann wohl deren Verhaltensweisen übernehmen kann, ist unreflektiert und letztlich eine Beleidigung des Menschenverstandes. Der Mensch hat nicht nur mehr Rechte, sondern auch mehr Pflichten, nämlich vor allem die, sein tun nach Alternativen zu hinterfragen.

Zu 3. Nein, es ist nicht nur eine Erlaubnis. Bei härterer und konsequenter Auslegung des Tierschutzgesetzes könnte man einiges hinterfragen und die Hege und Pflege von Jagden und Gewässern auch Profis überlassen, dann wäre es schnell vorbei mit unserem Hobby und deshalb sollte man ein solches Verhalten wie von dem Angler kritisch sehen und es nicht unterstützen.

zu 4. Dass das so ist finde ich auch traurig, aber bloß weil viele das machen, muss ich es ihnen nicht gleichtun.

zu 5. Genau das ist die Frage, wo endet das, wenn immer wieder Angler auftauchen, die ein so falsches Bild von der Mehrheit der Angler darstellen. 


Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

@Zoddl und sundvogel
So weit liegen eure Standpunkte ja gar nicht auseinander, nur der Blickwinkel ist anders. Um es nochmal klar zu sagen: 
Ich angel nicht mit leb. KöFi und trotzdem ist es mir *NICHT* egal bzw. ich bin gegen solche Verordnungen. 

Ihr habt es beide schon im Ansatz angedeutet, und deswegen bin ich massiv dagegen, daß weitere idiotische regulierende Eingriffe, Verordnungen und Verbote erfolgen:

Was ist wenn uns entsprechende Schreibtischtäter und Neurotiker (demnächst) das Angeln ganz verbieten wollen? 
Wie was dann, es ist doch "barbarisch" einen Haken in eine solche "arme" Kreatur Fisch zu schlagen. Was dann? Man kann sich die Frage ja mal lieber jetzt 5 min vor 12 überlegen und *JETZT* reagieren als bis zum Toresschluss zu warten. 
Die Vorbedingungen der Dekadenz sind alle auf *ROT* gestellt. Einzig Einigkeit kann uns noch retten bzw. den Erlebnisraum Angeln und das ursprüngliche Jagderlebnis retten, alles andere führt unweigerlich in die Sackgasse. Mit Angler als billige Müllsammler kann man auf Dauer sein Image auch nicht retten.


----------



## Hechtchris (13. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Geht gar nich :q und ich sag dir auch gerne wieso

Weil vom Hobby Angeln einfach vieeeeeeeel zuviele arbeitsplätze abhängen !



Das können sie sich nie leisten von daher brauchst du eher weniger angst haben :vik:


----------



## lockelu (14. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

und wenns dann komplett vorbei ist,-na und,  geh ich halt auf der wiese kuhwiesenwaller fangen.


----------



## Nick_A (14. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Einzig Einigkeit kann uns noch retten bzw. den Erlebnisraum Angeln und das ursprüngliche Jagderlebnis retten, alles andere führt unweigerlich in die Sackgasse. Mit Angler als billige Müllsammler kann man auf Dauer sein Image auch nicht retten.



#6 #6

Oh ja...da kann ich nur zustimmen ! Wir müssen in der Öffentlichkeit als EINE Einheit wahrgenommen werden, die sich im Grundsatz auch einig ist !!! Wir sind Angler und unsere größte Freude ist das Angeln !!! 

Wenn wir unseren Mitbürgern gegenüber keine Einigkeit zeigen, können wir gleich unsere Angeln in die Ecke stellen und den hinverbrannten PETA-"Jüngern" beitreten ! |krach: 

Warum sollten "neutrale" Nicht-Angler uns gegenüber Verständnis zeigen, wenn wir uns selbst gegenseitig zerfleischen ?!? #c 

Und wer hier meint, er müßte andere Angler ständig gängeln, maßregeln oder "aufseherisch" anschwärzen der hat NIX, aber auch wirklich GAR NIX verstanden !#q 

Ich selbst fische auch ständig (beinahe nur) mit Kunstködern...aber ich hab echt keinen Bock mehr d´rauf, ständig reglementiert und durch Gesetze à la "Nachtangelverbot", "C+R-Verbot", etc. eingeschränkt zu werden !:r 

*EINIGKEIT und VERSTÄNDNIS füreinander ... das brauchen wir !|krach: *

Grüße an "die Einigen" 
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (14. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Nordlicht1975 schrieb:


> Nun ja, das war am Amtsgericht Schleswig und bei der (namentlich erwähnten) Richterin habe ich zufällig gerade ein Verfahren laufen, in welchem ich "meine schützende Hand über den Angeklagten halte"  . Vielleicht denke ich beim nächsten Hauptverhandlungstermin daran, sie mal nach dem Fall und dem genauen Strafmaß zu fragen. das Urteil ist zwar nicht rechtskräftig, da der Angler Berufung eingelegt hat - aber interessieren würde mich das genaue erstinstanzliche Ergebnis schon.



Hi Jörg #h

super...hak da doch bitte mal nach #6

Ich wette, daß die Richterin keine Anglerin ist 

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Geht gar nich :q und ich sag dir auch gerne wieso
> 
> Weil vom Hobby Angeln einfach vieeeeeeeel zuviele arbeitsplätze abhängen !
> 
> ...


 
Sag mal, auf welchem Planeten lebst Du ? Hast Du in den letzten Jahren ab und zu mal Nachrichten gehört oder Zeitung gelesen ?

Unternehmen bauen tausende von Arbeitsplätzen ab, trotz z.T. horrender Gewinne ( siehr nur mal Deutsche Bank ). Da glaubst Du allen Ernstes, das sei ein Hindernis ?
Was meinst Du denn, wieviele Arbeitsplätze damals durch das Verbot des Wettfischens verloren gegangen sind ? 
Das interessiert  keinen wirklich, zudem es sich sicher nicht prägnant auf die Arbeitslosenquote auswirkt.
Wo stehen denn die Fabriken und Fertigungsanlagen, in denen unser Angelgerät hergestellt wird. In Deutschland ??

Du wiegst Dich da in trügerischer Sicherheit.

Ralf


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Zoddl und sundvogel
> So weit liegen eure Standpunkte ja gar nicht auseinander, nur der Blickwinkel ist anders. Um es nochmal klar zu sagen:
> Ich angel nicht mit leb. KöFi und trotzdem ist es mir *NICHT* egal bzw. ich bin gegen solche Verordnungen.
> 
> ...


 
Du hast 100%ig meine Zustimmung. Allerdings dürfte auch das eher Wunschdenken sein. Abgesehen davon, dass eine Einigkeit unter den Anglern kaum zu erreichen ist ( klappt ja nicht mal bei unseren zwei Verbänden ), sehe ich da noch ein ganz anderes Problem.

Es gibt zwei Gruppen von Menschen, die gegen das Angeln eingestellt sind. 
Da ist zum einen der " normale naturentfremdete Bürger ". Eine riesige Horde, die in keinster Weise zu verstehen vermag, was bei der Jagd und beim Angeln abgeht. Die auch nicht den geringsten Ansporn hat, sich in diese Themen zu vertiefen. Schwer mediengesteuert, reicht ein negativer  Artikel oder ein Fernsehbericht, um einen bisher unbefangenen zum Anti Angler/Jäger mutieren zu lassen. Passiv zwar, aber als Befürworter garantiert verloren. 

Dann gibt es da noch die militanten Tierschützer wie Peta und Co. Diese wissen sehr genau die Medien zu nutzen und Lobbyarbeit zu leisten. Über die wurde hier bereits ausreichend geschrieben.

Richtig Problematisch ist aber die Gestaltung unserer Medienlandschaft, bzw. das Informationsbedürfnis unserer Gesellschaft. Man will negative Schlagzeilen sehen. Unfälle, Katastrophen, Kriege, Lug und Betrug ist das, was die Menschen fasziniert. Positive Nachrichten werden mal so nebenbei wahrgenommen, aber nur selten ernsthaft hinterfragt.

Erschwerdend kommt hinzu, das man sehr einfach auch die positivsten Nachrichten bezgl. des Angelns und der Jagd gegen uns verwenden bzw. umkehren kann.

- Wir Angler säubern die Gewässer von Müll 

" Den haben die ja selbst über Jahre dorthin gekippt. Jetzt ist´s so schlimm, dass es sie selbst stört. Nun räumen Sie mal einen kleinen Teil weg, um nicht im eigenen Müll zu ersticken. Das meiste ist jedoch schon über die Flüsse ins Meer gelangt und hat Delfine getötet. "

- Angler führen Besatzmaßnahmen durch

Klar, um die armen Viecher dann mit der Angel fangen zu können. Und hätten die nicht vorher alle Fische umgebracht, wäre das jetzt gar nicht nötig.

- Angler führen die Jugend an die Natur

Und erziehen sie zu Mördern und Tierquälern

- Jäger betreiben im Winter einen erheblichen Aufwand um das Wild in Notzeiten mit Futter zu versorgen

Und um dann die armen Rehe beim Fressen abknallen zu können

- Jäger schießen streunende Katzen ab, weil diese die Vogelwelt und das Niederwild erheblich gefährden

Nein, sondern weil sie Spass am töten haben. Und wer zu doof ist, ein Wildtier zu erlegen, der kann ja schon mal mit den armen Miezen üben.


Fazit. Alle unsere Positiven Aktionen kann man mühelos ins Gegenteil verkehren. Und wenn nicht, so kann man wenigstens noch den Eigennutz vorschieben. Denn schließlich könnten wir das alles auch tun, ohne Fische zu angeln oder Wild zu schießen. 

Ralf


----------



## Hechtchris (14. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sag mal, auf welchem Planeten lebst Du ? Hast Du in den letzten Jahren ab und zu mal Nachrichten gehört oder Zeitung gelesen ?
> 
> Unternehmen bauen tausende von Arbeitsplätzen ab, trotz z.T. horrender Gewinne ( siehr nur mal Deutsche Bank ). Da glaubst Du allen Ernstes, das sei ein Hindernis ?
> Was meinst Du denn, wieviele Arbeitsplätze damals durch das Verbot des Wettfischens verloren gegangen sind ?
> ...




Also erstens einmal brauchst du mich nicht so anfahren ok ? |kopfkrat

Zweitens denke ich das man 52.000 Arbeitsplätze nicht gerne aufgeben möchte ....

Ich glaube kaum das sie das machen würden ....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Zweitens denke ich das man 52.000 Arbeitsplätze nicht gerne aufgeben möchte ....


Dazu müßte das ja erstmal in das entsprechende Bewußtsein dringen. Aber selbst die vielfach höhere Zahl von Arbeitsplätzen (+Erwerbsbetrieben) im Tourismus tut das im Zusammenhang Angeln und Freizeit nicht. Noch nicht mal in Zusammenhang Gesundheit und notwendiger nutzbringender Erholung. Von einer Ausnahme wie Brandenburg mit seiner wesentlich freizügigeren Regelung abgesehen wird alles verbaut, buchstäblich und in allen Ebenen. 

Es wäre leicht, wie sich aus den Diskussionen um "Angelland Deutschland" oder "Verbessertes Tourismusland Deutschland" ablesen läßt. Ich wage die Prognose, daß diese relativ kleine Zahl Angelarbeitsplätze "keine Sau" interessieren würde, vlt. eine Randnotiz und dann war es das. Von solchen Vorgängen wäre keine Rettung zu erfahren.  #d 

Was mich viel mehr interessiert: Welche Partei hat denn ein modernes weltoffenes (staubfreies) Angler+Naturschutzprogramm? Von wegen Lobby und Interessengruppen? Gibt es denn nur 4 Mio Angler in Deutschland oder nicht?
Wenn es die Partei und politische Interessenvertretung nicht gibt, dann bleibt nur eine logische Folge ... |kopfkrat #h


----------



## angel-daddy (14. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Oh Angel Det, das halte ich aufgrund der deutschen Politikverdrossenheit für eine schwierige Aufgabe....:q 
Es ist zwar nicht zum Lachen, aber die Wahlbeteiligungen der Wähler der letzten Jahre sagt doch alles über das Land aus!
Da hören die wenigsten noch hin.......

Ein kleiner Blick in die Zukunft.... 
Aber möglich ist alles...APD zieht mit 12,3% in den Bundestag ein, hihi......:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Also erstens einmal brauchst du mich nicht so anfahren ok ? |kopfkrat
> 
> Zweitens denke ich das man 52.000 Arbeitsplätze nicht gerne aufgeben möchte ....
> 
> Ich glaube kaum das sie das machen würden ....


 

Also wenn ich jemanden anfahre, sieht das anders aus.

Fakt ist, Dein Posting war eine einfach dahingeschmissene und ohne grundlegende Argumente enthaltende Wortmeldung.
Diverse Smilies fördern den Eindruck einer weltfremden und auch etwas überheblichen Meinung, die im Extrakt genau das Gegenteil von dem bewirkt, was Du aussagst.

So nach dem Motto: " Wir sind die Größten, uns kann keiner ".

Ich hoffe inständig nicht irgendwann einmal " Ätsch " sagen zu müssen.

Ralf


----------



## NorbertF (14. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Big L. hat auf einer seiner Profiblinker DVDs mal kurz überschlagsmässig durchgerechnet dass bereits durch unsere jetzige anglerunfreundliche Bürokratie dem Land jedes Jahr ca. 6 Milliarden Euro entgehen und das war tief gerechnet, der Betrag ist vermutlich um einiges höher.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

Rechne mal alleine die Zahl der sehr reisewilligen und unterhaltungslustigen Japaner, die hier in DE eben nicht Angelurlaub auf große Raubfische machen können, auch wenn sie gerne durch die Altstädte und Weinstuben tingeln.
Und es gibt noch eine ganz Reihe anderer Länder mehr. 
Wer kann sich das heute vorstellen, eine große Bootsangeltour ala Hausboot die Elbe durch das Elbsandsteingebirge nach Tschechien hin usw., mit Touristen natürlich?
Wenn die vielen Chinesen dann auch mal Touristik-Wandern dürfen, wenn sie die Hauptmanufaktur  überhaupt geworden sind mit vielen Euro-Devisen in der Tasche, wo gehen sie denn hin, besonders wenn es sowas wie ein Klein-China-Town hier im Harz gibt? 50% Studienanfänger sind Chinesen. :g


----------



## Hechthunter21 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du hast 100%ig meine Zustimmung. Allerdings dürfte auch das eher Wunschdenken sein. Abgesehen davon, dass eine Einigkeit unter den Anglern kaum zu erreichen ist ( klappt ja nicht mal bei unseren zwei Verbänden ), sehe ich da noch ein ganz anderes Problem.
> 
> Es gibt zwei Gruppen von Menschen, die gegen das Angeln eingestellt sind.
> Da ist zum einen der " normale naturentfremdete Bürger ". Eine riesige Horde, die in keinster Weise zu verstehen vermag, was bei der Jagd und beim Angeln abgeht. Die auch nicht den geringsten Ansporn hat, sich in diese Themen zu vertiefen. Schwer mediengesteuert, reicht ein negativer Artikel oder ein Fernsehbericht, um einen bisher unbefangenen zum Anti Angler/Jäger mutieren zu lassen. Passiv zwar, aber als Befürworter garantiert verloren.
> ...


 
sehr guter Beitrag zu diesem DRIES THEMA...:m aber wer zum Teufel...
(@Norbert F )ist BIG L!!!???

und dem andere Boardie, der was von Lobby&Arbeitsplätzen geschrieben hat sei gesagt, auch wenn du Glaubst dass sowas NICHT vorkommt .

GLAUBEN heißt nicht WISSEN#d 

Grüsse aus Indien(noch 23x!)#h


----------



## NorbertF (14. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=roland+lorkowski&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

- Fischbiologoe
- Anglerpionier 
- Gründer von "Profiblinker"
- Erfinder des Gummifisch
- Hat den Wels nach Spanien gebracht (Zander wohl auch)

Für mich eine beeindruckende Persönlichkeit und angeltechnisch ein Vorbild. Gerade weil er so ist wie er ist.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



NorbertF schrieb:


> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=roland+lorkowski&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
> 
> - Fischbiologoe
> - Anglerpionier
> ...


 
|kopfkrat dachte mir schon fast dass du ihn meinst...:m 

Grüsse aus Indien(noch 23x!)#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Und wer hier meint, er müßte andere Angler ständig gängeln, maßregeln oder "aufseherisch" anschwärzen der hat NIX, aber auch wirklich GAR NIX verstanden !#q


 
Wer tut das denn?

Vor Einigkeit steht doch erstmal ein verbindliches Regelwerk, welches von den meisten akzeptiert wird.

Über was sollen Angler sich denn einig sein? Das sie Angler sind?

Ehrlich gesagt ist mir das etwas zu flach. Ich mache mich doch nicht für jemanden stark, bloß weil er angelt. 

Allein hier gibt es tausend Meinungen, wie sollen Angler ein einheitliches Bild nach aussen vermitteln. So ein Appell ist ja schnell rausgehauen, aber wie soll sowas aussehen, wenn hier jeder seinen Selbstverwirklichungstrieb auslebt.

Wenn ich mir teilweise die Kommentare zum Küstenknigge anschaue, der ja Verhaltensweisen nahelegt und von Anglern für Angler gemacht ist, frage ich mich, ob es sowas überhaupt geben kann.

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2007)

*AW: Mit lebendem Köfi geangelt*

@sundvogel
Uli, damit hast Du im Prinzip und mit den Beispielen schon recht.

Aber genau sowas kann und konnte das Board leisten, in den letzten Jahren ist da eine ganze Menge passiert - z.B. die "Toten" bei einer C&R-Diskussion sind ja inzwischen auch überschaubar. :g 
Ich denke nicht, daß man eine sinnvolle Angelordnung in einer Stunde ausdiskutieren kann. Viele Leute zusammen sind aber viel stärker als irgend ein relativ kleines Kommitee. Für mich wäre ein grundlegendes Leitmotiv es einfach zu halten, nicht soviele Sonderlocken zu haben.


----------

